# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.8.3 da116a6 (3/23/2019)



## SoFlaModel3

Hello first FSD exclusive stop light (corrected) warning!


----------



## iChris93

Are we sure this is FSD exclusive?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

FRC said:


> correction: stop LIGHT warning


Ahhh, thanks!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

iChris93 said:


> Are we sure this is FSD exclusive?


I am 99.9% sure ...


----------



## iChris93

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I am 99.9% sure ...
> 
> View attachment 23728


I could potentially see this being a safety feature they give to everyone... but who knows?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

iChris93 said:


> I could potentially see this being a safety feature they give to everyone... but who knows?


That's why I left 0.1% in my assumption, there is some gray area on safety versus convenience.


----------



## garsh

Where's the poll @SoFlaModel3 ?


----------



## Gordon87

I picked up my 3 on Wed. and this morning, I received my first software update, to 2019.8.3. Two questions:

1. Can I get the software update notes without going to the car, either from the iPhone app or my online Tesla account? I couldn’t find a way to get the notes. 

2. When the iPhone app showed the update, it allowed me to click install, but didn’t give me the option to download now and schedule an install later. I thought that was a possibility. It didn’t matter this time, but that would be helpful at other times. 

BTW, the app estimated the install to take 45 minutes (I have cell service but not Wi-Fi in the car), but the install actually only took 30 minutes.


----------



## iChris93

Gordon87 said:


> I picked up my 3 on Wed. and this morning, I received my first software update, to 2019.8.3. Two questions:
> 
> 1. Can I get the software update notes without going to the car, either from the iPhone app or my online Tesla account? I couldn't find a way to get the notes.
> 
> 2. When the iPhone app showed the update, it allowed me to click install, but didn't give me the option to download now and schedule an install later. I thought that was a possibility. It didn't matter this time, but that would be helpful at other times.
> 
> BTW, the app estimated the install to take 45 minutes (I have cell service but not Wi-Fi in the car), but the install actually only took 30 minutes.


1) not yet, you have to go to the car.

2) by the time you get the notification, the update is already downloaded. You can only schedule the install from the car.


----------



## Gordon87

iChris93 said:


> 1) not yet, you have to go to the car.
> 
> 2) by the time you get the notification, the update is already downloaded. You can only schedule the install from the car.


Thanks. That was very helpful.


----------



## wst88

Does this include the Auto Lane Change in Nav on Autopilot?
It appears from the comments above, it might be a full roll out.. Hoping AWD gets the power bump in this one.


----------



## GDN

Confirmed in my AWD this morning @MelindaV - same release notes, 5% Peak Power Increase. Also have FSD, so still a guess on the "Autosteer Stop Light Warning". The working for the stop lights is interesting. It says "If you are using Autosteer", your car may warn you. It also does not say your car will stop on its own, simply that it may warn you. I think we've got to dissect and understand the notes. They could be a little more verbose.

Need a report from cars without FSD. @SoFlaModel3 - did you get the release or just passing those notes on?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Gordon87 said:


> I picked up my 3 on Wed. and this morning, I received my first software update, to 2019.8.3. Two questions:
> 
> 1. Can I get the software update notes without going to the car, either from the iPhone app or my online Tesla account? I couldn't find a way to get the notes.
> 
> 2. When the iPhone app showed the update, it allowed me to click install, but didn't give me the option to download now and schedule an install later. I thought that was a possibility. It didn't matter this time, but that would be helpful at other times.
> 
> BTW, the app estimated the install to take 45 minutes (I have cell service but not Wi-Fi in the car), but the install actually only took 30 minutes.


Does your car have Autopilot, Full Self Drive, or neither? I'm curious if the stop light detection is tied to FSD only cars.



GDN said:


> Confirmed in an AWD this morning @MelindaV - same release notes, 5% Peak Power Increase. Also have FSD, so still a guess on the "Autosteer Stop Light Warning". The working for the stop lights is interesting. It says "If you are using Autosteer", your car may warn you. It also does not say your car will stop on its own, simply that it may warn you. I think we've got to dissect and understand the notes. They could be a little more verbose.
> 
> Need a report from cars without FSD. @SoFlaModel3 - did you get the release or just passing those notes on?


No update here yet. The screenshot was from
@28delayslater on Twitter.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

garsh said:


> Where's the poll @SoFlaModel3 ?


Here is the better poll


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109471722208722945


----------



## DocScott

GDN said:


> It says "If you are using Autosteer", your car may warn you. It also does not say your car will stop on its own, simply that it may warn you. I think we've got to dissect and understand the notes. They could be a little more verbose.


That sounds like a reasonable incremental step. Tesla should be _very_ careful with this one, because it suggests that you could be using Autosteer on surface streets in populated areas. I do that sometimes now (particularly in stop and go traffic), but this would make that almost a "supported" use (even if it's labelled beta).

Surely under those circumstances they don't want to go directly to the car stopping for the light. Both false positives and false negatives could be quite bad here. If the car thinks something is a red light that's not (e.g. it sees a red light meant for another lane--a false positive), the car could stop short, running the risk of a rear end collision from the car behind. If the car doesn't see a red light, perhaps because it's obscured in some way (a false negative), then a driver with too much confidence might run a red light.

So the way to roll this out is to first do it entirely silently, with the car sending data to Tesla about when it would have stopped for a light and comparing to driver behavior. I assume that's been going on for some time.

The next step is this one. Let the driver in on what the car thinks it should do and again, compare to what the car actually does. It acts as a modest additional safety measure for drivers, but it also gives Tesla more information.

Only after this is tested in the real world for a while can they take the big leap of the car stopping itself for lights.

The roll out for automatic lane changes in NOA follows/followed a similar sequence.


----------



## MelindaV

iChris93 said:


> I could potentially see this being a safety feature they give to everyone... but who knows?


the way they worded it as it only warning and not reacting, does sound like something that may become a standard safety thing (even without AP/FSD at all), but would otherwise tend to agree with @SoFlaModel3 that it 99% should be a FSD feature (because non FSD should only be on freeways, right?!)


----------



## sabonis

Just got this update on my P3D. Can confirm peak power increase and the stoplight mention. I have FSD for those curious. Looking forward to seeing if I can feel the power increase.


----------



## Arktctr

DocScott said:


> That sounds like a reasonable incremental step. Tesla should be _very_ careful with this one, because it suggests that you could be using Autosteer on surface streets in populated areas. I do that sometimes now (particularly in stop and go traffic), but this would make that almost a "supported" use (even if it's labelled beta).
> 
> Surely under those circumstances they don't want to go directly to the car stopping for the light. Both false positives and false negatives could be quite bad here. If the car thinks something is a red light that's not (e.g. it sees a red light meant for another lane--a false positive), the car could stop short, running the risk of a rear end collision from the car behind. If the car doesn't see a red light, perhaps because it's obscured in some way (a false negative), then a driver with too much confidence might run a red light.
> 
> So the way to roll this out is to first do it entirely silently, with the car sending data to Tesla about when it would have stopped for a light and comparing to driver behavior. I assume that's been going on for some time.
> 
> The next step is this one. Let the driver in on what the car thinks it should do and again, compare to what the car actually does. It acts as a modest additional safety measure for drivers, but it also gives Tesla more information.
> 
> Only after this is tested in the real world for a while can they take the big leap of the car stopping itself for lights.
> 
> The roll out for automatic lane changes in NOA follows/followed a similar sequence.


I'm sure they have been "silently" testing this (and many other undisclosed) scenarios for quite some time...our cars are rolling data logging machines with all sorts of possibilities for data analysis. That these cars evolve over time as a direct result of this real world driving analysis is one of my favorite things.


----------



## Gordon87

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Does your car have Autopilot, Full Self Drive, or neither? I'm curious if the stop light detection is tied to FSD only cars.


I have both AP & FSD. I haven't tried (experienced) the stoplight detection yet.

BTW, where I park my car, it doesn't have Wi-Fi. This update came through LTE for me.


----------



## Craig Bennett

MelindaV said:


> I've just gone out and tried 8.3 on a quiet street with a few traffic lights and little traffic.
> On TACC I didn't notice anything at all as coming up to lights (of green, yellow or red).
> On Autosteer, I didn't get any warnings, but it did some funky short braking coming up to one red light (still no strewn or audible warning) and maybe it was picking up something else that caused the braking.
> I'll post a video of it when I get back home and link it here.


Did 8.3 have the 5% power bump? A fellow AWD owner wants to know!


----------



## MelindaV

Craig Bennett said:


> Did 8.3 have the 5% power bump? A fellow AWD owner wants know!


It says that it does!!! Weeheee. I didn't do anything to attempt to prove it though.


----------



## MelindaV

Ok - last Tuesday afternoon I did a show-off the-car drive with a potential buyer and floored it on an uphill on-ramp. On that drive I let up on the accelerator about half way up the ramp and at 59mph. I just went to the same ramp and attempted to recreate it (start to accelerate and let up at the same places, just without the extra body in the car) and today’s was at 68mph. Totally antidotal and unscientific, but faster to 60mph over the same distance and today’s didn’t “feel” as fast, so assume the peak power lands at a different place in the 0-60 spread, so you don’t get as much of the feeling of being pressed into the seats, if that makes sense at all

(and went back to my earlier post in this thread and added a video)


----------



## Dale Gardner

M3Turbine said:


> The car doesn't need any more peak power for 0-60 runs the power is already computer limited here. There have been plenty of Dyno runs to show the peak power drop off is above 45mph. I'm still skeptical anyone can really notice this power bump just the PLelonCEBO. Can't wait to try it when I get my car back though just to see


Yep, power delivery at 46-60 mph would absolutely not affect a 0-60 mph run. That makes perfect sense.


----------



## SR22pilot

M3Turbine said:


> The car is software limited offthe line, when the power becomes linier at the top of the curve over 30 mph you will see no difference in how hard it pulls 46-60 when already WOT. I think you MIGHT see a minimal 5% increase if your cruising and punch it at 45 where the car currently struggles. But to clairfy you won't see any significant improvement in 0-60 pulls


I'm missing something. The Performance, in terms of 0-60, is the AWD with the current limiter turned up. Are you saying there is no difference between the two cars above 30 mph?


----------



## MelindaV

ok - here's my antecdotal video evidence of 5% "Peak Power Increase".
Floored going up a fairly steep onramp


----------



## Jim H

SR22pilot said:


> I'm missing something. The Performance, in terms of 0-60, is the AWD with the current limiter turned up. Are you saying there is no difference between the two cars above 30 mph?


To verify the performance increase, would be good to see some V-box results, or 1/4 mile slips. Initially the AWD P models were about 1 second quicker to 60mph than the non P AWD cars. In the 1/4 times there was that same 1 second difference between the 2 model's. So after 60mph the P and Non P AWD's are about equal. As soon as i receive the 8.3 update, I plan on comparing my 1/4 times to verify what actual increase there is.


----------



## Ct200h

Street sign recognition and display is already feature in some non-tesla cars in Europe , course it’s dumbed Down (removed) for us USA drivers.


----------



## aintriago

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Hello first FSD exclusive stop light (corrected) warning!
> 
> View attachment 23727


Paid for my FSD upgrade from EAP on a Dual Motor AWD LR. Got 9-5.15 upgrade incl Sentry Mode, but nothing that would show me FSD features available now. Do I have the latest firmware? Thanks all.


----------



## MelindaV

aintriago said:


> Paid for my FSD upgrade from EAP on a Dual Motor AWD LR. Got 9-5.15 upgrade incl Sentry Mode, but nothing that would show me FSD features available now. Do I have the latest firmware? Thanks all.


there are not currently FSD features out there (assuming you are starting from EAP - and not the re-aligned features of AP/FSD). 
The majority of users are currently on 2019.5.15 with a few on BETA or early releases newer than 5.15.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

aintriago said:


> Paid for my FSD upgrade from EAP on a Dual Motor AWD LR. Got 9-5.15 upgrade incl Sentry Mode, but nothing that would show me FSD features available now. Do I have the latest firmware? Thanks all.


Updates take time to reach the whole fleet. The vast majority are on 5.15 but the new stop light detection is on 8.3. Make sure you're connected to WiFi and your car will download it automatically when it's available for your car.


----------



## SMITTY

Anyone with a Mid Range Model 3 receive this update yet?


----------



## RichEV

MelindaV said:


> ok - here's my antidotal video evidence of 5% "Peak Power Increase".
> Floored going up a fairly steep onramp
> ]


FWIW 
Definition of _antidotal_. : of, relating to, or acting as an antidote.
_Anecdotal_ definition is - based on or consisting of reports or observations of usually unscientific observers.


----------



## Hyperspice

SMITTY said:


> Anyone with a Mid Range Model 3 receive this update yet?


Yes. New owner, less than 2 weeks and received this update on 23rd


----------



## SMITTY

Hyperspice said:


> Yes. New owner, less than 2 weeks and received this update on 23rd


Do you have Autopilot or FSD?


----------



## Hyperspice

SMITTY said:


> Do you have Autopilot or FSD?


Just AP. The red light note is not on my update notification


----------



## The Model 3 Guy

Mod moved my original response (Let's try this again 😡)

Did a (non-scientific) comparison to see if 2019.8.3 has any more power.

I don't think so but you guys be the judge. 
Also noticed nominal range boost ~318
Check it out in the link 
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/model-3-guy-videos.7239/page-5#post-219886


----------



## Pol Bettinger

I just got 2019.8.3 da116a6 here in Europe. (I should also get FSD...) but the changelog here is a bit different. 5%power, sentry, dashcam 3cams, dogmode all the same. But nothing on Stop on red light... Who wonders as we we also have no nav on autopilot. BUT we do have that the break lights will be flashing if we hit hard on the breaks and are over 50km/h (to warn traffic behind that it is not only breaking but emergency braking) and hazard lights will automatically go on if car is at full stop. Til the accelerator is pushed or the hazard lights are manually switched off. 

I will tomorrow post a pic of it in english as I have to reboot the car... For so long here the german one.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

Pol Bettinger said:


> I just got 2019.8.3 da116a6 here in Europe. (I should also get FSD...) but the changelog here is a bit different. 5%power, sentry, dashcam 3cams, dogmode all the same. But nothing on Stop on red light... Who wonders as we we also have no nav on autopilot. BUT we do have that the break lights will be flashing if we hit hard on the breaks and are over 50km/h (to warn traffic behind that it is not only breaking but emergency braking) and hazard lights will automatically go on if car is at full stop. Til the accelerator is pushed or the hazard lights are manually switched off.
> 
> I will tomorrow post a pic of it in english as I have to reboot the car... For so long here the german one.


Just installed this version in France. Same features as in Luxembourg I guess  It's rather strange that Tesla uses the same version number and the same signature, but with a somewhat different set of features...


----------



## DocScott

JeanDeBarraux said:


> Just installed this version in France. Same features as in Luxembourg I guess  It's rather strange that Tesla uses the same version number and the same signature, but with a somewhat different set of features...


Could it be that the car knows what country it's in, and activates/deactivates features accordingly? (Due to, e.g., regulations.) If you shipped the car to the US, perhaps the US features would appear.


----------



## Craig Bennett

DocScott said:


> Could it be that the car knows what country it's in, and activates/deactivates features accordingly? (Due to, e.g., regulations.) If you shipped the car to the US, perhaps the US features would appear.


I believe this is true at least in North America where there can be differences between features enabled in the US vs Canada at given points in time.

I *think* it was Ian Pavelko that experienced the enabling of features not yet active in Canada in a trip from Canada to the US.

Or maybe I dreamed the entire thing.


----------



## JustTheTip

Still stuck on 50.6. Seems like a good number of cars are now getting 8.3. Hurry hurry hurry! )))

I just want the 5% peak power increase. lol


----------



## NJturtlePower

JustTheTip said:


> Still stuck on 50.6. Seems like a good number of cars are now getting 8.3. Hurry hurry hurry! )))
> 
> I just want the 5% peak power increase. lol


That's what I've been waiting for and just got wy wish! 5.15 > 8.3 

Pretty big surge tonight overall via TeslaFi, but still only 4.1% of the 3's total have 2019.8.3 so far.


----------



## dburkland

Has anybody with 2019.8.3 tried to supercharger? If so are the rates still capped ~120kW or are folks now seeing the bump to ~145kW?


----------



## MelindaV

dburkland said:


> Has anybody with 2019.8.3 tried to supercharger? If so are the rates still capped ~120kW or are folks now seeing the bump to ~145kW?


I used two superchargers yesterday. Both seemed about the same as prior.


----------



## dburkland

MelindaV said:


> I used two superchargers yesterday. Both seemed about the same as prior.


Bummer however thanks for sharing. Selfishly hoping the relevant code changes make it into a release that is made public before my MSP to LAX road trip next month.


----------



## myanonm3

It seems they push out this version widely now.


----------



## SimonMatthews

NJturtlePower said:


> That's what I've been waiting for and just got wy wish! 5.15 > 8.3


Same here. 5.15 > 8.3. 5% increase in peak power (per release notes) and stop light warning. LR RWD.


----------



## DocScott

Just got 8.3 (from 5.15) on my LR rwd with AP.

Here's the surprise: the release notes do indicate I've got the Stop Light Warning feature, even though I don't have FSD (or even EAP).

Maybe I get it because it's part of AutoSteer, and AutoSteer is part of AP? Still, I expected that to be a FSD feature.

Or maybe the release notes aren't paying attention to what options I have?


----------



## rlb4

Got 8.3 as well. Non-P AWD. Has 5% power increase and Stop Light Warning. I only have AP.


----------



## Bernard

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That's why I left 0.1% in my assumption, there is some gray area on safety versus convenience.


Once it's well developed, they'll split off the pure safety components (make sure you stop at red lights) from the autonomous driving/convenience components (move ahead once light turns green while making sure that the intersection has been cleared, understand traffic light for turn lanes, etc.), put the safety component into the base software, and keep the rest into the FSD package. After all, having the car stop at a red light when the driver forgot to take action is in essence an emergency stop.

I grew up in French-speaking Switzerland; in the city of Geneva, if you don't start at the green light within one tenth of a second of the light's turning green, at least half the drivers behind you will honk madly; so in that city, trying to "make it through the intersection" just as the light turns red is tantamount to vehicular suicide... I trust that the Tesla software will be conservative ;-)


----------



## Pol Bettinger

Pol Bettinger said:


> I will tomorrow post a pic of it in english as I have to reboot the car... For so long here the german one.


Here as promised the functionality that seems to be only for Europe.


----------



## DocScott

Bernard said:


> Once it's well developed, they'll split off the pure safety components (make sure you stop at red lights) from the autonomous driving/convenience components (move ahead once light turns green while making sure that the intersection has been cleared, understand traffic light for turn lanes, etc.), put the safety component into the base software, and keep the rest into the FSD package. After all, having the car stop at a red light when the driver forgot to take action is in essence an emergency stop.


But that doesn't seem to be quite what they've done. If the release notes are to be believed, then this is being considered a safety feature _for Autosteer_. So someone without AP at all, or who doesn't have Autosteer engaged, doesn't get the warning. Or maybe AP warns you while FSD actually stops, but that also could be a bit dodgy in terms of safety.

That suggests basic AP will continue to pick up more features than I might have guessed. It won't ever make navigational lane changes for you (that would be FSD), but it might well stop at stop signs once that ability is released for FSD.

I guess eventually FSD could stop smoothly at red lights and stop signs, while AP makes emergency stops, but that invites rear end collisions and I don't think is a good solution.

This may end up being another set of features where FSD adopters feel a bit ripped off. I guess the big benefit will be the HW3 hardware for free, although even that could be considered a necessary safety feature eventually. I could also see the HW3 hardware being offered to non-FSD adopeters at some point for, e.g. $2000, which might again make FSD adopters feel like they overpaid.


----------



## HCD3

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Here is the better poll
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109471722208722945


Hi Sofla. I got 8.3 this morning and release notes say summon with Key Fob. I don't have FSD only AP . If I purchase a key fob will summon work? Thanks very much.


----------



## NJturtlePower

rlb4 said:


> Got 8.3 as well. Non-P AWD. Has 5% power increase and Stop Light Warning. I only have AP.





hcdavis3 said:


> Hi Sofla. I got 8.3 this morning and release notes say summon with Key Fob. I don't have FSD only AP . If I purchase a key fob will summon work? Thanks very much.


Seems that the "Summon w/ Key Fob" and "Stop Light Warning" notes are being included in all 8.3 releases as I'm another LR RWD AP only guy.

It's likely just not worth Tesla's time to configure the update notes based on the cars config/added features. Kinda like reading the manual sections that state, "if so equipped" etc.


----------



## HCD3

NJturtlePower said:


> Seems that the "Summon w/ Key Fob" and "Stop Light Warning" notes are being included in all 8.3 releases as I'm another LR RWD AP only guy.
> 
> It's likely just not worth Tesla's time to configure the update notes based on the cars config/added features. Kinda like reading the manual sections that state, "if so equipped" etc.


Thanks NJ. Appreciate your input.


----------



## SimonMatthews

Bernard said:


> Actually, I am disappointed that Tesla has not yet added a sensitivity control to the wipers' interface.


It doesn't need a sensitivity control. The sensitivity should be adjusted by how frequently the driver is pressing the button to initiate wiping.


----------



## HCD3

JWardell said:


> I don't think the existing summon even uses cameras, just ultrasonics...I've used it a few times to move the car around in the driveway to shovel around it, while it is still buried in snow!


Hi Jake. I got 8.3 this morning. In release notes it says summon with key fob. Do I get this? I have AP not FSD. THANKS


----------



## richvelo

I just went from 5.15 to 8.3 on M3P in France. Here are release notes


----------



## Bokonon

hcdavis3 said:


> Hi Jake. I got 8.3 this morning. In release notes it says summon with key fob. Do I get this? I have AP not FSD. THANKS


Unfortunately not.  It just means that firmware 2019.8.3 supports keyfob summon if your car has Summon and you have a keyfob.


----------



## BluestarE3

richvelo said:


> I just went from 5.15 to 8.3 on M3P in France. Here are release notes
> View attachment 23950


Dynamic Brake Lights is a Europe-only feature? It would be nice to have it on this side of the pond too.


----------



## Leggers

richvelo said:


> I just went from 5.15 to 8.3 on M3P in France. Here are release notes
> View attachment 23950


I like the sound of the "Dynamic Brake Light" I hope that can be an option on US version. I have not seen that notes here on our versions yet. I'm still on 5.15 so eagerly awaiting 8.3.


----------



## ChiTesla

rlb4 said:


> Got 8.3 as well. Non-P AWD. Has 5% power increase and Stop Light Warning. I only have AP.


Good to know. I was afraid that the non-P AWD were not getting the 5% power increase.


----------



## Scrapps

Can anyone who has EAP and not FSD, who has tested it, confirm if enhanced summon is functional in this release?


----------



## MelindaV

Scrapps said:


> Can anyone who has EAP and not FSD, who has tested it, confirm if enhanced summon is functional in this release?


Enhanced summon has only been released to the BETA testers. it is not part of 8.3 no matter if you have FSD or not.


----------



## Swoop

Hey Gang-

Just got 8.3 from 5.15...here are the screen shots for an AWD M3D with just AP (no FSD)... -S.


----------



## 9114s

Got it! for M3 AWD EAP-FSD White-White 19"
I will try tomorrow. Thanks Elon!


----------



## airj1012

I heard that restarting your vehicle enabled you to get the most recent update. So seeing the high volume roll out today, I went and gave it a shot. Sure enough, I got the notification on my phone. I'm not sure this is conclusive evidence that it works, maybe it was already downloaded or maybe I was already in queue for the update, but my car is now updating. I'll have to try again next major roll out.


----------



## yyzunderdog

Got 2019.8.3 this morning - included the peak power increase, but NOT the stop light warning. LR RWD with EAP and FSD.

Maybe I missed something in the release notes - but I am 99% sure it wasn't there.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

Has anyone noticed, aside from the 5% power increase, a somewhat significant reduction in energy conumption? Since I bought the M3P, I was getting ~180Wh/km (~288Wh/mi) pretty much consistently on my 40km commute to work. After the update, I am now getting 145Wh/km. I haven't changed my route or my driving style. The weather is a bit warmer, but only slightly. I am not sure, but I think the regeneration is a bit more effective. The inverter is quite a bit noisier than it was before when I go downhill.

Anyone is seeing something similar?


----------



## torque3

JeanDeBarraux said:


> Has anyone noticed, aside from the 5% power increase, a somewhat significant reduction in energy conumption? Since I bought the M3P, I was getting ~180Wh/km (~288Wh/mi) pretty much consistently on my 40km commute to work. After the update, I am now getting 145Wh/km. I haven't changed my route or my driving style. The weather is a bit warmer, but only slightly. I am not sure, but I think the regeneration is a bit more effective. The inverter is quite a bit noisier than it was before when I go downhill.
> 
> Anyone is seeing something similar?


I'm seeing similar results on my P3- since 2019.5.15. My average was around 280-290 Wh/mi, but now the same commutes take 230-250 Wh/mi. I'm having slightly warmer weather as well, but I'm getting better-than-rated efficiency very often now, whereas last year when I got the car that wouldn't routinely happen.


----------



## Reliev

I've noticed the efficiency go down about 10wh/mi I thought I was just driving lighter... now only if they could get their customer service issues worked out this would be the perfect car.


----------



## shareef777

Picked up my 3P Monday. Came with 2019.5.15. Just saw an update this morning and am installing now. Is there anyway to see what version is being installed (or any other details)? Seems strange to get an update prompt without any info on what the update is for.


----------



## MelindaV

shareef777 said:


> Picked up my 3P Monday. Came with 2019.5.15. Just saw an update this morning and am installing now. Is there anyway to see what version is being installed (or any other details)? Seems strange to get an update prompt without any info on what the update is for.


no. not until it finishes installing.


----------



## victor

yyzunderdog said:


> Got 2019.8.3 this morning - included the peak power increase, but NOT the stop light warning. LR RWD with EAP and FSD.


The stop light warning is the US only feature at the moment.


----------



## Lgkahn

long range awd, havent got the stop light to trigger ... tried but lights were not red or there was someone in front of me.

As for power, wow, definately more... thinking maybe 5% per motor and I am getting like 10% increase.. Barely have the pedal pressed now may 1/4" to maintain 45 mph.

Also this is the first firmware update that hasn't corrupted my camera sd card after the update.


----------



## ras2645

Does anyone have new numbers for top speed and 0 to 60 for non-p dual motor model 3 after the update to 8.3 that gave ~5% boost?


----------



## Chip Douglas

Does this include the improve super charging rates?


----------



## Edwin Hubble

Anyone with Mid-range Model 3 get the update? Was 5% power increase included, and was it noticeable?


----------



## Chip Douglas

Edwin Hubble said:


> Anyone with Mid-range Model 3 get the update? Was 5% power increase included, and was it noticeable?


I received the update and the notes included the 5% increase but have not driven yet. Will let you know if I notice anything.


----------



## MelindaV

one small thing I noticed today.... Up until now, when getting in the car and stepping on the brake to engage my profile (from Easy Entry), while the seat and steering wheel were moving, the car would beep. That is not happening now.
I've had 8.3 for 4-ish days and just noticed this this morning, so not sure if it was a bug this morning, or if it has been this way and just hadn't noticed until today.


----------



## Rusty

SimonMatthews said:


> It doesn't need a sensitivity control. The sensitivity should be adjusted by how frequently the driver is pressing the button to initiate wiping.


But how will it know it is wiping to much?


----------



## GDN

MelindaV said:


> one small thing I noticed today.... Up until now, when getting in the car and stepping on the brake to engage my profile (from Easy Entry), while the seat and steering wheel were moving, the car would beep. That is not happening now.
> I've had 8.3 for 4-ish days and just noticed this this morning, so not sure if it was a bug this morning, or if it has been this way and just hadn't noticed until today.


Was the beep from the seat belt warning? The only beeps I've noticed (I also use the Pin to start feature) were after entering the pin and stepping on the brake a second time when the seat would stop moving I would get the seat belt warning. After fastening the seat belt no beeps except from the close walls of the garage.


----------



## mt09

MelindaV said:


> one small thing I noticed today.... Up until now, when getting in the car and stepping on the brake to engage my profile (from Easy Entry), while the seat and steering wheel were moving, the car would beep. That is not happening now.
> I've had 8.3 for 4-ish days and just noticed this this morning, so not sure if it was a bug this morning, or if it has been this way and just hadn't noticed until today.


Interesting. What kind of beep? The only beeping I've heard after stepping on the brake is when the seat belt is not on.


----------



## pellet

torque3 said:


> I'm seeing similar results on my P3- since 2019.5.15. My average was around 280-290 Wh/mi, but now the same commutes take 230-250 Wh/mi. I'm having slightly warmer weather as well, but I'm getting better-than-rated efficiency very often now, whereas last year when I got the car that wouldn't routinely happen.


I think it has to do with whether your climate heat is turned on? Now I am still on 2019.5.15 but I notice my efficiency is down to around 280-300Wh/mi with the heat on and outside below 55F but much better around 240-260Wh/mi when outside is 65F and heat also on. I have a 3 AWD 19'.


----------



## DocScott

Lgkahn said:


> As for power, wow, definately more... thinking maybe 5% per motor and I am getting like 10% increase.. .


Great!

But 5% per motor would be a 5% increase--that's the way percentages work. For example, if the front motor is 200 hp, 5% would be a 10 hp boost. If the rear is also 200 hp, 5% would be another 10 hp. That's 20 hp out of 400, which is 5%. (I don't know if those hp numbers are right; I just used them for the example.)


----------



## 3LECTRIC

MelindaV said:


> one small thing I noticed today.... Up until now, when getting in the car and stepping on the brake to engage my profile (from Easy Entry), while the seat and steering wheel were moving, the car would beep. That is not happening now.
> I've had 8.3 for 4-ish days and just noticed this this morning, so not sure if it was a bug this morning, or if it has been this way and just hadn't noticed until today.


The beep you hear is the seatbelt chime. Sounds like you are stepping on your brakes to get into your Driving Profile before you put on your seatbelt? If your seatbelt is attached, the chime doesn't come on in 2019.5.15 and before. I am still on 2019.5.15 so I can't check 2019.8.3


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

Just noticed something else since 2019.8.3: my wall charger on a 220V×16A outlet used to give me 8A max. I'm now getting 13A. Full charge down from 40 hours to 25... Yeah


----------



## ChiTesla

I received the update this morning and just took a drive on 2019.8.3 for the first time. I did not get any red light warnings. NOA and lane changes were very smooth....The car felt noticeably more confident. Although it is bright and sunny today if that has any effect. I was happy to see that the M3, in NOA, slowed down to allow a merging car from the right to enter my lane. This also happened very naturally without lane jockeying. I do not think that the merging car used a turn signal. Others on this forum have noted that they thought the car recognized a turn signal. The 5% power increase was listed in my software update notes but I need to drive more to decide if it is noticeable. My road trip tomorrow will provide more details. Also, the backup camera 5 second delay appears to be corrected.


----------



## GateFather

Finally got this on my AWD Model 3 in NJ today. One of the things I found was in this one (and maybe was in 8.2 but not sure) is that music from the USB continues where you left off now when exiting the car to the next time you enter - even after a full day or more. It didn't used to do this. Has anyone mentioned this yet?


----------



## Reliev

GDN said:


> Was the beep from the seat belt warning? The only beeps I've noticed (I also use the Pin to start feature) were after entering the pin and stepping on the brake a second time when the seat would stop moving I would get the seat belt warning. After fastening the seat belt no beeps except from the close walls of the garage.


was coming here to say this I also only get a beep from pin to drive or when I'm backing up and forget to put my seatbelt on even though I struggled with my kid to put hers on.


----------



## Reliev

JeanDeBarraux said:


> Just noticed something else since 2019.8.3: my wall charger on a 220V×16A outlet used to give me 8A max. I'm now getting 13A. Full charge down from 40 hours to 25... Yeah


this might be some firmware with he euro version difference are you on the same version of this thread or does it different? if this has been answered before sorry I did not see an answer.


----------



## kingofl337

I got 2019.8.3 and and extra feature "Safety Restraint System Fault" 

I tried powering it off, two button and two button plug pedal solute.


----------



## Zek

"Safety Restraint System Fault" is an old bug!


----------



## Jay79

Has anybody been noticing the front left USB port sometimes not working? This would happen sometimes to me and a reboot would solve the problem but today I tried the reboot technique and it still isn't powering up. I do have the new Jeda wireless system installed but I don't believe its the problem considering rebooting would solve the issue until today. Wondering if the new update had something to do with it since I just installed it this morning


----------



## shareef777

Jay79 said:


> Has anybody been noticing the front left USB port sometimes not working? This would happen sometimes to me and a reboot would solve the problem but today I tried the reboot technique and it still isn't powering up. I do have the new Jeda wireless system installed but I don't believe its the problem considering rebooting would solve the issue until today. Wondering if the new update had something to do with it since I just installed it this morning


I had a dual USB wireless charging pad plugged into that port with a USB splitter. Worked when I got the car Monday, but the charging pad stopped working this morning after the update. Sending it back and ordering another one, but wondering if it's the car that's the issue now. Will be putting back the USB cable and seeing if that works later today.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

yyzunderdog said:


> Got 2019.8.3 this morning - included the peak power increase, but NOT the stop light warning. LR RWD with EAP and FSD.
> 
> Maybe I missed something in the release notes - but I am 99% sure it wasn't there.


Samething for me. M3 LR RWD EAP + FSD (in Canada), got 8.3 this Morning and the release notes just mentionned Peak Power increase. No Autosteer Stop light warning, No summon with key fob (I have a key fob). 
Range increase, dog mode and sentry dashcam came with 5.15 earlier this month.


----------



## TheeCatzMeow

JeanDeBarraux said:


> Has anyone noticed, aside from the 5% power increase, a somewhat significant reduction in energy conumption? Since I bought the M3P, I was getting ~180Wh/km (~288Wh/mi) pretty much consistently on my 40km commute to work. After the update, I am now getting 145Wh/km. I haven't changed my route or my driving style. The weather is a bit warmer, but only slightly. I am not sure, but I think the regeneration is a bit more effective. The inverter is quite a bit noisier than it was before when I go downhill.
> 
> Anyone is seeing something similar?





torque3 said:


> I'm seeing similar results on my P3- since 2019.5.15. My average was around 280-290 Wh/mi, but now the same commutes take 230-250 Wh/mi. I'm having slightly warmer weather as well, but I'm getting better-than-rated efficiency very often now, whereas last year when I got the car that wouldn't routinely happen.


I've noticed an increase in efficiency overall recently but for me it has to do with better weather conditions. (Ideal for the battery is 60-70 degrees Fahrenheit.) For me, until now, I've only had the car in cold weather time of year. Maybe this is effecting you guys as well.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Does this software FINALLY fix the dam music from blasting after a bluetooth notification (call, Waze alert) ends? One can only hope and pray...


----------



## Eli

So far this build has fixed two regressions from 2019.5.x, the lazy backup camera and the broken nav orientation when driving off without a GPS signal. I haven't noticed any improvements to NoA though on the usual route, it still doesn't localize the car in the right lane when there are divided lanes to the right and it sometimes slows down for adjacent cars that are not merging into your lane, might be bad map data.


----------



## MelindaV

Francois Gaucher said:


> Samething for me. M3 LR RWD EAP + FSD (in Canada), got 8.3 this Morning and the release notes just mentionned Peak Power increase. No Autosteer Stop light warning, No summon with key fob (I have a key fob).
> Range increase, dog mode and sentry dashcam came with 5.15 earlier this month.


there are different features available to Canadians (or other nationalities) than the US cars. and vise versa


----------



## Lgkahn

anyone know what the new little speaker icon is on the left side (same screen with speed) when going slow..
Maybe the upcoming speaker on the outside they are mandated to add so you don't sneak up on people. it does toggle on and off but doesn't seem to do anything.

Nothing in the manual about it.

It was added in 8.3


----------



## Bokonon

Lgkahn said:


> anyone know what th enew little speaker icon is on the left side (same screen with speeD) when going slow..
> Maybe the upcoming speaker on the outside they are mandated to add so you dont sneak up on people. it does toggle on and off but doesnt seem to do anything.
> Nothing in the manual about it.
> It was added in 8.3


That speaker icon has been around for a while. It's actually a button you can tap to mute the "beep" warnings from the proximity sensors, and typically appears whenever those beeps occur.

You can find more info in this thread.


----------



## Lgkahn

thanks just strange never was working b4 on my car and i park in the tight garage every day.. weird


----------



## ummgood

MelindaV said:


> ok - here's my antidotal video evidence of 5% "Peak Power Increase".
> Floored going up a fairly steep onramp


When you did this test was your car at the same state of charge? I am still on 5.15 but I might get a video at 90% charge of a 0-60 run today if I can (maybe tomorrow if not tonight). Then I can get another video at 90% after I get the update to see if the car has sped up.


----------



## MelindaV

ummgood said:


> When you did this test was your car at the same state of charge? I am still on 5.15 but I might get a video at 90% charge of a 0-60 run today if I can (maybe tomorrow if not tonight). Then I can get another video at 90% after I get the update to see if the car has sped up.


it was both within about 5% SOC and 5 degrees F.... BUT, I did go back and do the same thing again, and noticed the speed in the car being off significantly from what the Blackvue picks up, so think its GPS is just not up to tracking speeds that quickly.


----------



## ummgood

MelindaV said:


> it was both within about 5% SOC and 5 degrees F.... BUT, I did go back and do the same thing again, and noticed the speed in the car being off significantly from what the Blackvue picks up, so think its GPS is just not up to tracking speeds that quickly.


Oh ok that makes sense. It might be better to record with a phone and capture the speed on the car display.

I use some GPS in my software application for work and the issue is some GPS update much faster than others but the basic cheap GPS almost everyone uses has a 1Hz update rate which means one sample per second which is way to slow for measuring our car's acceleration. The Draggy has a 10Hz update for reference.


----------



## zztops

A nice video on LR-AWD Peak Power Increase:


----------



## HCD3

zztops said:


> A nice video on LR-AWD Peak Power Increase:


Curious if the 5% power bump equates to more net horsepower. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mikev7

Installed 2019.8.3 in my MR 155xxx 12/18 build and it is noticeably quicker. Felt like more than a 5% power increase (maybe 7-10%?), cause I think it would be hard to notice a 5% difference in anything. Since the MR was originally spec'd with the same 0-60 as the SR, I'm happy that spec has been updated to improve performance over the SR and SR+ for the extra bucks I spent. Have not seen any red light warnings yet, sentry mode and dashcam working great.


----------



## shareef777

Saw the same 5% bump message on my update (M3P). Didn’t think this applied to the M3P line.


----------



## JWardell

Someone discovered that the motor-powered battery heating has increased from 2.5 to 6+kW in 8.3!


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/b677nd


----------



## Mesprit87

MelindaV said:


> there are different features available to Canadians (or other nationalities) than the US cars. and vise versa


Or lack thereof. .. maybe it has to do with the value of our currency


----------



## IM_1406

I had to be escalated to the mobile service team.....this download produces a screen "Unable to start update. Try again later". Tesla Support stated he could see my car fully downloaded the update but could not produce a reason why it will not initiate the update. At least one other car I saw on facebook is experiencing the same behavior. Standing by..........


----------



## TesLou

Ct200h said:


> Street sign recognition and display is already feature in some non-tesla cars in Europe , course it's dumbed Down (removed) for us USA drivers.


I'm just waiting for the software version that recognizes Speed Limit signs. I was in an AP1 Model S loaner a few months ago and it DEFINITELY read the signs. The AP 2.5 techs have been a tad slow getting this right.


----------



## tivoboy

yyzunderdog said:


> Got 2019.8.3 this morning - included the peak power increase, but NOT the stop light warning. LR RWD with EAP and FSD.
> 
> Maybe I missed something in the release notes - but I am 99% sure it wasn't there.


I got the 8.3 release this am, right after charging over 50%.. I still think that has SOMETHING to do with getting releases. Or being ON the charger.

Anyway, I got all the expected things. Power increase (haven't tried, but other than SOTP testing I won't really be able to know), Stop like whatever, something else. Had dog mode and senty in the 5.15.

The car HAD EAP, and I added FSD when it was 2K window, so not sure if that has anything to do with anything. I wonder if things like Stop Sign Recognition while in AP are FSD only? Would make sense actualy.

Do with have any reported users analysis to compare?


----------



## Unplugged

Leggers said:


> I like the sound of the "Dynamic Brake Light" I hope that can be an option on US version. I have not seen that notes here on our versions yet. I'm still on 5.15 so eagerly awaiting 8.3.


Unfortunately, the U.S. is in the ice age so far as lighting on cars is concerned. U.S. government regulators say brake lights are allowed to do only one thing: glow more brightly than the taillights. Flashing is off-limits. Mercedes tried and failed to get government bureaucrats to change the regulations, but no dice.

Sometimes, the bureaucrats even ignore Congress. A 2007 law passed by Congress and signed by the President required the Department of Transportation to revise the federal vehicle code to require a larger field of view in the driver's side mirror by the end of 2012, but that new rule-which could permit aspherical mirrors-still hasn't arrived. So twelve years later, we're still stuck with flat driver's-side mirrors.

Should anyone want to get into the weeds of brake light strobing, here is a scholarly article showing that flashing brake lights are indeed safer.
http://umich.edu/~driving/publications/Li2014FlashingBrake.pdf


----------



## Unplugged

ChiTesla said:


> I received the update this morning and just took a drive on 2019.8.3 for the first time. I did not get any red light warnings. NOA and lane changes were very smooth....The car felt noticeably more confident. Although it is bright and sunny today if that has any effect. I was happy to see that the M3, in NOA, slowed down to allow a merging car from the right to enter my lane. This also happened very naturally without lane jockeying. I do not think that the merging car used a turn signal. Others on this forum have noted that they thought the car recognized a turn signal. The 5% power increase was listed in my software update notes but I need to drive more to decide if it is noticeable. My road trip tomorrow will provide more details. Also, the backup camera 5 second delay appears to be corrected.


I noticed that when the Model 3 slows, either to meet a lower speed limit, slowing on a interchange ramp, or dialing down the cruise speed, that the car "coasts" better. Before, it would abruptly slow, and now it is a more natural slow down. Also, the Autopilot is way too courteous with merging traffic. On one occasion, AP apparently caught sight of a truck merging from an on ramp. I would speed up so that the guy didn't get in front of me. AP slows down and lets the truck in. What a nice guy. In another case, someone put their blinker on to merge into the toll lane, and AP slowed to let him in. Grrr.



Jay79 said:


> Has anybody been noticing the front left USB port sometimes not working? This would happen sometimes to me and a reboot would solve the problem but today I tried the reboot technique and it still isn't powering up. I do have the new Jeda wireless system installed but I don't believe its the problem considering rebooting would solve the issue until today. Wondering if the new update had something to do with it since I just installed it this morning


Hmm. I have my music in my left USB port and it seems to be okay. But that doesn't use power, of course.

Someone also mentioned that the USB music picks up from where it last left off. This was actually an earlier improvement than this version.


----------



## cain04

I’m wondering why there appear to be so few Canadian installations? Seems to be going fast in the US and Europe.


----------



## JasonF

cain04 said:


> I'm wondering why there appear to be so few Canadian installations? Seems to be going fast in the US and Europe.


Might be regional, I'm in Florida and I haven't seen any updates since 15.5.


----------



## Darrenf

Anyone else notice the car moves faster during summon now?


----------



## Jay79

shareef777 said:


> I had a dual USB wireless charging pad plugged into that port with a USB splitter. Worked when I got the car Monday, but the charging pad stopped working this morning after the update. Sending it back and ordering another one, but wondering if it's the car that's the issue now. Will be putting back the USB cable and seeing if that works later today.


I did a little trouble shooting when I got home today and this is what I found out.

1. The Jeda wireless pad 2 only works if both ports are plugged into the pad, only one port connect and the phone doesn't charge.

2. Now after the update, this could be a coincidence, if I plug both ports into my USB hub and plug it into either left or right USB port the pad works as advertised. Before I had the left side of the pad plugged into the left USB port and the right side of the pad into the USB Hub. That configuration no longer works. I now just have my Xbox controller in the right port and everything else in the USB hub in the left.

So at the end of the day I thought either my pads left side and bottom charge points went out or the left USB port went out. Everything actually works if wired in the way said above. Hope this help!


----------



## tivoboy

JWardell said:


> Someone discovered that the motor-powered battery heating has increased from 2.5 to 6+kW in 8.3!
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/b677nd


Is this a good thing?


----------



## SimonMatthews

Rusty said:


> But how will it know it is wiping to much?


Slowly reduce sensitivity until the driver starts hitting the button again.


----------



## sduck

GateFather said:


> Finally got this on my AWD Model 3 in NJ today. One of the things I found was in this one (and maybe was in 8.2 but not sure) is that music from the USB continues where you left off now when exiting the car to the next time you enter - even after a full day or more. It didn't used to do this. Has anyone mentioned this yet?


Yes, this was also the case with 2019.5.15.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded

Received this update tonight, installed. 5% peak power increase. Go to love this - all over there air. Its a great thing to be on the cusp of this sea change in consumer automobile experience. Thanks Tesla!


----------



## Craig Bennett

tivoboy said:


> Is this a good thing?


Definitely. Optimal charge rates depend on the battery being at an ideal temp. This allows the pack to reach that temp sooner.


----------



## RonAz

I have seen some cars with flashing brake lights in the States. Probably purchased in Europe and was not reprogramed when it got off the boat. I like that feature. I would say it would be as much of an improvement as the third brake light.


----------



## dburkland

Autopilot seems much smoother in this release compared to 2019.5.15 based on my first 30 mile drive (especially automatic lane change). Will be testing more tomorrow in busier traffic to confirm.


----------



## enowu

Is it just me or did 8.3 make lane changes and speed-based corrections smoother? I recall things to be precise and therefore more jerky in the past. Now there seems to be more ease in the movement.


----------



## DocScott

SimonMatthews said:


> Slowly reduce sensitivity until the driver starts hitting the button again.


Then it would be not completely automatic, but more like Autosteer. Instead of having to tug the wheel occasionally to keep steering, you'd have to hit the button occasionally to keep wiping. That seems like a step backward to me.


----------



## Dogwhistle

RonAz said:


> I have seen some cars with flashing brake lights in the States. Probably purchased in Europe and was not reprogramed when it got off the boat. I like that feature. I would say it would be as much of an improvement as the third brake light.


Probably a BMW. There are apps out there that allow you to "code" a BMW using an OBD-II dongle, which allows you to unlock any hidden (ie European) features. I used the system to unlock larger gas tank and ability to turn REx on early in my BMW i3. Hard stop flashing brake lights was an option too, but I didn't activate it.


----------



## airj1012

Sounds like Tesla is using the Autosteer Stop Light Warning functionality as a way for us users to train the neural net. When it doesn't work properly and we disengage the future, it sends the data back to Tesla for them to improve upon. "Soon" these improvements will allow Tesla to actually stop at red lights. Similar to what this hacker was able to do with this Tesla.

https://electrek.co/2019/03/28/tesla-autopilot-stopping-red-light/

It's really cool to send Tesla's methodology on having the fleet train the machine learning.


----------



## Dogwhistle

panpanbebe said:


> I am still on 2019.5.15, don't know when I will receive this update, can't wait for 5% and autopilot stop on red lights.


It does not stop on red lights. It will just beep at you loudly moments before you blow through one.


----------



## JWardell

A slightly hacked version of 8.3 stopping at lights by itself:


----------



## aronth5

JWardell said:


> A slightly hacked version of 8.3 stopping at lights by itself:


I was just curious if there is a difference between "slightly" hacked or just a hacked version?


----------



## JWardell

aronth5 said:


> I was just curious if there is a difference between "slightly" hacked or just a hacked version?


Not without knowing how he is activating the feature. But this is the same guy that regularly spits out autopilot videos showing all the objects and data it is tracking, so he has some way of accessing things that the rest of us don't know!


----------



## tivoboy

RonAz said:


> I have seen some cars with flashing brake lights in the States. Probably purchased in Europe and was not reprogramed when it got off the boat. I like that feature. I would say it would be as much of an improvement as the third brake light.


I really what a parking light option. I've tweeted to Elon but nothing yet!


----------



## garsh

I"ve had the MCU crash and restart twice with this revision of software.
I was just in the middle of driving, with navigation routing and slacker playing.
I didn't notice any issues preceding the crash.


----------



## Chip Douglas

I’ve read a few mentions of the wipers. Is there any update on this as I too have noticed the sensitivity is way too low. Kind of amazing they don’t have a way to adjust it.


----------



## Greg DeVries

OK, weird thing happened this morning. Got overnight phone notification that update was ready to install. Opened app this morning and button briefly displayed and then disappeared. Went to car, no update notification in car. I know this has been discussed before, but have not found where anyone discovered the cause. Tried hard reboot and still no update availability. I thought the notice didn't happen until download complete. So, it must have downloaded.


----------



## MelindaV

tivoboy said:


> I really what a parking light option. I've tweeted to Elon but nothing yet!


have you requested it by recording a report in the car? or emailed the address listed at the top of this section?


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

relidtm said:


> this might be some firmware with he euro version difference are you on the same version of this thread or does it different? if this has been answered before sorry I did not see an answer.


Same as the thread's title: 2019.8.3 da116a6


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

TheeCatzMeow said:


> I've noticed an increase in efficiency overall recently but for me it has to do with better weather conditions. (Ideal for the battery is 60-70 degrees Fahrenheit.) For me, until now, I've only had the car in cold weather time of year. Maybe this is effecting you guys as well.


The weather hasn't changed *that* much in one day. My car sleeps in a garage, so it's maintained at about 15°C/50°F throughout the night. Perhaps a bug specific to European models got fixed in this release...


----------



## PNWmisty

Greg DeVries said:


> OK, weird thing happened this morning. Got overnight phone notification that update was ready to install. Opened app this morning and button briefly displayed and then disappeared. Went to car, no update notification in car. I know this has been discussed before, but have not found where anyone discovered the cause. Tried hard reboot and still no update availability. I thought the notice didn't happen until download complete. So, it must have downloaded.


When your downloaded update appears to have disappeared, look at the small icons at the very top of the screen. There should be a little alarm clock. Touching this will bring up the update schedule screen.


----------



## Greg DeVries

Thanks. No alarm clock either.


----------



## PNWmisty

Greg DeVries said:


> Thanks. No alarm clock either.


I had that happen once last year, I just assumed Tesla decided to pull the update to correct an identified issue. About two weeks later there was another update available and all was well in the world!


----------



## alexf

Greg DeVries said:


> OK, weird thing happened this morning. Got overnight phone notification that update was ready to install. Opened app this morning and button briefly displayed and then disappeared. Went to car, no update notification in car. I know this has been discussed before, but have not found where anyone discovered the cause. Tried hard reboot and still no update availability. I thought the notice didn't happen until download complete. So, it must have downloaded.


Had the same thing happen to me... no update available in car either.

I'll probably get it with my spoiler and FSD


----------



## SimonMatthews

DocScott said:


> Then it would be not completely automatic, but more like Autosteer. Instead of having to tug the wheel occasionally to keep steering, you'd have to hit the button occasionally to keep wiping. That seems like a step backward to me.


The minimum sensitivity would be current sensitivity. Pressing the button would only increase sensitivity from where it is today.


----------



## PNWmisty

shareef777 said:


> Saw the same 5% bump message on my update (M3P). Didn't think this applied to the M3P line.


I have a Stealth P3D and installed the 2019.8.3 update two days ago. When flooring the car I notice it pulls with more authority but not until around 40-45 mph. And it continues to pull noticeable harder up to the highest speed I've tested it at so far (80 mph). I assume it will pull harder all the way to the top speed.

Very nice free perk if you happen to own a car that gives away free perks! How come people aren't complaining that this is an unfair "give-away"? 

Best part: The release notes made no mention of having to run Premium Unleaded now or that the oil change interval is more frequent!


----------



## dannyskim

Received 8.3 yesterday night, LR RWD EAP FSD. Got stoplight warning, first mention of sentry mode for me in this update.

As an additional note, I still have no range increase. 100% charge shows 310 still.......


----------



## shareef777

PNWmisty said:


> I have a Stealth P3D and installed the 2019.8.3 update two days ago. When flooring the car I notice it pulls with more authority but not until around 40-45 mph. And it continues to pull noticeable harder up to the highest speed I've tested it at so far (80 mph). I assume it will pull harder all the way to the top speed.
> 
> Very nice free perk if you happen to own a car that gives away free perks! How come people aren't complaining that this is an unfair "give-away"?
> 
> Best part: The release notes made no mention of having to run Premium Unleaded now or that the oil change interval is more frequent!


I've had the car since Monday and have only put 70miles on it, most of which was driving home from the pickup and a few short <5mi distances. 

Looking forward to this weekend to driving around town with it.


----------



## Vegita2201

garsh said:


> I"ve had the MCU crash and restart twice with this revision of software.
> I was just in the middle of driving, with navigation routing and slacker playing.
> I didn't notice any issues preceding the crash.


I updated yesterday morning. Later in the afternoon after getting in the MCU must have crashed. Screen was totally black. I could change between Drive Reverse Park but no indication on the screen. It was totally dark. A reboot solved the issue though. This was in the P3D+. The regular dual motor hasn't got the update yet.


----------



## Mayhem

After update my morning trip into work ave like 240wh/mi. Never that low. Ambient temp like 45deg. More efficient? With that kind of usage I might actually get 310 mile out of the M3P..


----------



## Maynerd

Got the 8.3. update last night got in my car this morning and my camera drive is corrupt. First time its failed in quite some time. Anyone notice an issue with recording post 8.3 update?


----------



## Shadow LI

Updated a few days ago. My range actually decreased for a full charge from 304 to 302. Ran it down to about 10% yesterday. Full charge last night. Still at 302. Anyone else seeing same ?
Odd?


----------



## RUN TM3

Prior to the last couple of updates, my max charge (the "trip" charge in the app) was 310-311, and my max "normal" (up to but not beyond the "trip" line) charge was 278. The other day I did a full Trip charge and maxed at 321, a 10 mile gain. 

Last night I installed the update, rebooted, then did an overnight "normal" charge. Woke up this morning and found I have 296 miles range! I'm guessing this is a combination of the increased overall range, and Tesla must have also shrunk the max Normal charge buffer from around 10% to around 8%.


----------



## Lgkahn

Microphone stopped working. Had to do 2 reboots..harder one with brake pedal depressed brought it back. Anyone else seen that on this release.


----------



## PNWmisty

Maynerd said:


> Got the 8.3. update last night got in my car this morning and my camera drive is corrupt. First time its failed in quite some time. Anyone notice an issue with recording post 8.3 update?


My camera drive is still working well with 2019.8.3. Did it get too full with all the cameras that get recorded now?


----------



## Bokonon

Jarettp said:


> Getting a little desperate here.


Creative... let us know if it works. 

FWIW, I usually don't connect to Wi-Fi at work, but I just spent 15 minutes hunting around the building for the one parking space where I could get a signal. 

Also, TeslaFi stills shows 40.5% of owners running 2019.5.15, and 49.3% on 2019.8.3, so this roll-out still has a long way to go.


----------



## Silver Streak 3

Craig Bennett said:


> Did 8.3 have the 5% power bump? A fellow AWD owner wants to know!


I have model 3 performance+ and got the 5% increase last night so haven't been out to to kick any ICE butt at stop lights yet! (I've never done that. LOLOL) But I might now!


----------



## airj1012

More videos showing off Autosteer Stop Light Warning. Personally I think this feature has a LONG ways to go. The warnings are great, but you can see how dangerous it is even for those testing the feature. It doesn't really provide much of heads up to react, and these people are ready to break!

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-autosteer-stop-light-warning-autopilot-first-look-video


----------



## magglass1

With this update I noticed today that sentry mode is eating up 2mph while enabled rather than the 1mph I previously saw. Not sure if this is a fluke or they increased processing power (clock rate?) in 8.3 to avoid the corruption we were previously experiencing. I'm parked in a garage today, so cabin overheat protection hasn't been running.


----------



## Needsdecaf

magglass1 said:


> With this update I noticed today that sentry mode is eating up 2mph while enabled rather than the 1mph I previously saw. Not sure if this is a fluke or they increased processing power (clock rate?) in 8.3 to avoid the corruption we were previously experiencing. I'm parked in a garage today, so cabin overheat protection hasn't been running.


only someone in the Sun Belt would talk about cabin overheat protection in March.


----------



## RichEV

Stoplights: seems like as a starting point it would be useful to just display the stoplight icon whenever the NN identifies one. Within some reasonable distance even if there are cars in front of you.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Bokonon said:


> Creative... let us know if it works.
> 
> FWIW, I usually don't connect to Wi-Fi at work, but I just spent 15 minutes hunting around the building for the one parking space where I could get a signal.
> 
> Also, TeslaFi stills shows 40.5% of owners running 2019.5.15, and 49.3% on 2019.8.3, so this roll-out still has a long way to go.


Definitely a major rollout though.

I can't view actual WiFi activity amount on my router, but my car did do a download that threw it into the "Extremely Heavy" use category on the router last night.


----------



## harrison987

Any else have issues with installation? My installation froze last night...and did not update correctly. I now have warning signs all over my screen...telling me car would probably not drive correctly, and should be taken to service for software update...while my phone says to wait for the software to be sent to me again.

Called service...they told me to live with the warnings until another software update comes out...??

Huh???


----------



## dburkland

dburkland said:


> Autopilot seems much smoother in this release compared to 2019.5.15 based on my first 30 mile drive (especially automatic lane change). Will be testing more tomorrow in busier traffic to confirm.


After driving another 80 or so miles today on autopilot I can confirm (even in heavy traffic) that auto lane change and the rest of the autopilot features are indeed smoother in 8.3.


----------



## francoisp

airj1012 said:


> Bug? While in AP, I hit the speed limit sign in the upper right hand corner and the set speed limit doesn't change. Anybody else experiencing that issue? How does one submit a bug from the car again?


You activate the voice recognition by pushing the right button on the steering wheel and then say "bug report" and keep talking describing the issue (don't pause).


----------



## Craig Bennett

Received 8.3 last night. With absolutely NO empirical data I am declaring that I can feel a performance increase. And that's with a <50% SoC.

I think Tesla should just say they are adding 5% with every release. Before long I'll have a near SoL M3! <I know at least one of you is doing the math right now>.


----------



## panpanbebe

looks like the update is slowing down maybe Tesla decided to pull it back?


----------



## DocScott

Lgkahn said:


> Microphone stopped working. Had to do 2 reboots..harder one with brake pedal depressed brought it back. Anyone else seen that on this release.


That seemed to happen to me a couple of times yesterday, and a two button reboot didn't solve it. But later it worked on its own without another intervening reboot.


----------



## Maynerd

PNWmisty said:


> My camera drive is still working well with 2019.8.3. Did it get too full with all the cameras that get recorded now?


Hmm...I think it did. It had saved all sorts of recordings even though I didn't instruct it to. Odd. What's the recording rule with the dashcam/sentry mode? I thought I had to hit the camera icon to save videos.


----------



## Tmo6

Zak said:


> "Safety Restraint System Fault" is an old bug!


I called about this, and they are ordering me a new seatbelt tensioner!


----------



## magglass1

Maynerd said:


> Hmm...I think it did. It had saved all sorts of recordings even though I didn't instruct it to. Odd. What's the recording rule with the dashcam/sentry mode? I thought I had to hit the camera icon to save videos.


Sentry mode saves a clip (last 10 minutes) whenever it detects a person next to your vehicle. I'm guessing this is the same detection algorithm that's used to display people around your vehicle when driving. If you park in a busy parking lot, this can quickly result in your USB stick filling up. I had this happen the other day since it had been a few days since I last reviewed and deleted clips. It'd be great if they eventually add the ability to review and delete clips from within the car.


----------



## shareef777

Parked my car and went back to it after 20min earlier today. When I opened the door the screen was flickering and showing gibberish. Put it into reverse and while the screen popped up properly the reverse camera didn’t engage (wouldn’t work manually either as the screen seemed to be unresponsive to touches). Reset the system (held brake and pressed both wheels down) which seemed to make everything right. Definitely felt odd to have to troubleshoot your car.


----------



## Maynerd

magglass1 said:


> Sentry mode saves a clip (last 10 minutes) whenever it detects a person next to your vehicle. I'm guessing this is the same detection algorithm that's used to display people around your vehicle when driving. If you park in a busy parking lot, this can quickly result in your USB stick filling up. I had this happen the other day since it had been a few days since I last reviewed and deleted clips. It'd be great if they eventually add the ability to review and delete clips from within the car.


Interesting. I'll need to get a bigger drive then. 😁


----------



## Frully

airj1012 said:


> Bug? While in AP, I hit the speed limit sign in the upper right hand corner and the set speed limit doesn't change. Anybody else experiencing that issue? How does one submit a bug from the car again?


I've had that for the last 5 firmwares but very rarely....have to manually scroll speed to set. Often happens when I engage AP in a zone with no speed limit set so defaults to 70km/h max...proceed to a real speed limit zone, and it won't let me engage the 'real' speed that popped up.


----------



## TheHairyOne

Looks like my cameras auto record, like sentry mode, when I’m using the CC 6kw charger at work. Not sure if it’s actually in sentry mode, but I now have hours of parking footage while charging. Sentry mode was not enabled by me.


----------



## Nautilus

panpanbebe said:


> looks like the update is slowing down maybe Tesla decided to pull it back?


This may also explain why @Greg DeVries and I both received a notification of update yesterday and then it wasn't available later to install. I wonder if we've missed the 8.3 update (due to a halt in roll-out because of some just-identified bug) and will have to wait for the next one. I'm away from my car for a week or so, so not in a great rush and can wait.


----------



## Scubastevo80

dburkland said:


> After driving another 80 or so miles today on autopilot I can confirm (even in heavy traffic) that auto lane change and the rest of the autopilot features are indeed smoother in 8.3.


Do they roll out autopilot changes daily, without a new software release? My autopilot hasn't failed lane changes in the last two days, and I'm still on 2019.5.15.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Scubastevo80 said:


> Do they roll out autopilot changes daily, without a new software release? My autopilot hasn't failed lane changes in the last two days, and I'm still on 2019.5.15.


Was wondering that myself. My AP has not had a waggle, failed lane change, or much hesitation at all in about a week, week and a half, and I don't have the update. It's definitely the smoothest it's been.


----------



## Madmolecule

Noticed that Dog mode, disables Sentry Mode and Summon. It makes since. I was just trying to demo the modes, I was not trying to summon my dog. I have had problems backing my car out of my garage with my dog inside, using Summon. I don't now if it disables summon with people or motion inside, or just the normal erratic summon.


----------



## HCD3

Maynerd said:


> Got the 8.3. update last night got in my car this morning and my camera drive is corrupt. First time its failed in quite some time. Anyone notice an issue with recording post 8.3 update?


No issues with mine after update.


----------



## Madmolecule

I had the red symbol this morning when I started than the camera came back on. Since the update the back up camera is black when I put it in reverse for about 5 seconds before it comes on. I have usually backed out before it comes on. I tried a reboot but no change


----------



## panpanbebe

Looks like Tesla they really put on hold for this firmware update, Tesla Dev team or QA team should step up do a better job for this software release, it's people's life out there, it's not like relase mobile phone OS.


----------



## Jarettp

Scubastevo80 said:


> Do they roll out autopilot changes daily, without a new software release? My autopilot hasn't failed lane changes in the last two days, and I'm still on 2019.5.15.


Mine has been a lot better as well the last few days.


----------



## panpanbebe

Several people reporte 2019.8.3 bugs and looks like Tesla put on hold. I haven't received mine but if there are lots of bug it's better wait for the stable version.


----------



## airj1012

panpanbebe said:


> Looks like Tesla they really put on hold for this firmware update, Tesla Dev team or QA team should step up do a better job for this software release, it's people's life out there, it's not like relase mobile phone OS.


Just because the number of installs has slowed down doesn't mean they've stopped the rollout. On TeslaFi there were more installs on 03/23 than on 03/24. There are people that are still getting the update today.

What bug has your life at risk? You're supposed to be constantly monitoring AP, so even if it doesn't perform like it used to, you should still feel empowered to override it. The feature is still in BETA. Personally I think it performs better than it has in the past but I haven't tested it in all scenarios since receiving the update.

Patience people...


----------



## Lgkahn

ya rollout seems to be still happening but slower.. the only bug i had was the microphone stopped working till full rerboot. definately starting to charge is slower it appears to be warming the battery more b4 allowing the full 43 mph.


----------



## Long Ranger

dburkland said:


> After driving another 80 or so miles today on autopilot I can confirm (even in heavy traffic) that auto lane change and the rest of the autopilot features are indeed smoother in 8.3.


It's always strange how much variation we get in people's autopilot experience with each new release.

For me, I see no improvement in 8.3 vs. 5.15 so far. Auto lane change was working well for me in 5.15, with either zero or maybe one aborted lane change. Already have had one aborted lane change and two unusually slow lane changes after a day and a half on 8.3 in wide open conditions and good weather. Following distance inconsistency and uneven, hesitant driving seems just as poor in 8.3 as 5.15 and 5.4 to me.


----------



## Vidya

I definitely felt a way better Auto Pilot experience with this update. No Phantom braking. And very smooth acceleration and deceleration in stop and go traffic.

Didnt got Red Light warning, may be its not for Canadians yet


----------



## M3OC Rules

On my car, there is much more variation in where it drives within the lane with 2019.8.3. Previous to this release the car has pretty much been dead in the center of the lane except on corners. Now its hugging one side or the other of the lane at times. It's not ping-ponging at all. Still has trouble with high-speed freeway tight turns. This is only my second day on this firmware so maybe there is some calibration going on? I haven't experienced this previously on updates.


----------



## Lgkahn

same here.. sometimes now on left side of lane instead of center, and more untimely braking around sharp corners where it things cars in the other lane are obviously in your lane.. not impressed with this f/w update.


----------



## Milo

Checking Teslafi multiple times a day. Updates have slowed to a trickle and I've not been included.


----------



## panpanbebe

Something might cause Tesla slowing down. I think they found several bugs


----------



## alexf

Well, I had an update available, but it was gone in the morning (1 day ago). Reddit threads make it seem like this has happened to more folks than the 2 of us on this thread so far.


----------



## shareef777

Lesson learned, don't update immediately. Had the car 5 days and it was perfect. First update and everything acting up now. Came back to my car after 15min and found the screen not responsive and had to do a reboot (with a passenger sitting in a Tesla for the first time, not a good image for Tesla). Now I noticed my charging pad isn't working. I'd love to hear an explanation of how an update stopped a USB port from providing power. Overall, not a good first update.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Long Ranger said:


> It's always strange how much variation we get in people's autopilot experience with each new release.
> 
> For me, I see no improvement in 8.3 vs. 5.15 so far. Auto lane change was working well for me in 5.15, with either zero or maybe one aborted lane change. Already have had one aborted lane change and two unusually slow lane changes after a day and a half on 8.3 in wide open conditions and good weather. Following distance inconsistency and uneven, hesitant driving seems just as poor in 8.3 as 5.15 and 5.4 to me.


I think that autopilot must recalibrate each time you load new software. I noticed that on the two software updates I've gotten that each time it was wonky for a day or two following the upload.


----------



## Gunn

I've tried to search to see if anyone has had the same issue but to no avail, I've now experienced it twice in the same week.

While driving I've used the search option to find some music to play, only to have it freeze (crash I suspect) and then perform a self reboot.
Now I know that the car will function while the screen/system is rebooting (just a little scary) but I have not experienced this issue until installing the v9.02019.8.3 SW.

When the system comes back up, the mic doesn't work, no audio and no LTE signal for a few minutes but eventually it does come back. The navigation is still going and the car still drives as it should. It was not in AP at the time so I did have full control.

Has anyone one else has this issue?

I have reported it via the audio bug report but with the above issue of the audio not functioning for a few minutes after the crash, I am not sure how worthwhile it was. And with it being a random freeze/reboot, it'll be hard to replicate it for the service center


----------



## John Di Cecco

shareef777 said:


> Lesson learned, don't update immediately. Had the car 5 days and it was perfect. First update and everything acting up now. Came back to my car after 15min and found the screen not responsive and had to do a reboot (with a passenger sitting in a Tesla for the first time, not a good image for Tesla). Now I noticed my charging pad isn't working. I'd love to hear an explanation of how an update stopped a USB port from providing power. Overall, not a good first update.


The car is a giant iPhone. Reboot and you'll be fine.


----------



## shareef777

John Di Cecco said:


> The car is a giant iPhone. Reboot and you'll be fine.


Rebooted a couple times, still can't get the USB ports to act right.


----------



## John Di Cecco

I would try two things if you have not already 1). Power Off from Service Menu. 2). While rebooting hold break pedal down until T appears


----------



## DocScott

panpanbebe said:


> Something might cause Tesla slowing down. I think they found several bugs


I don't see anything unusual in the pattern of this roll-out compared to previous ones. It's over 50% of AP 2.5 cars now. That seems to be about where Tesla usually slows down; for whatever reason, they usually have a bunch of cars skip each major update. I'd guess it's so that they can get good statistical data to see _if_ there are bugs, how AP is working, etc..

For example, sometimes USB ports will go out for reasons that have nothing to do with firmware. To know if that's happening more often to 8.3 cars than previous versions, it's a good idea to leave some previous versions out there for a while. (They can't just rely on past data, because, e.g., seasonal weather conditions change and the mix of countries change.)

If there were serious bugs already detected they would stop new updates to 8.3 altogether, but they haven't done that. Just the normal gradual ramp down in new installations.


----------



## shareef777

John Di Cecco said:


> I would try two things if you have not already 1). Power Off from Service Menu. 2). While rebooting hold break pedal down until T appears


Tried both. The first didn't seem to do anything other then turn off the screen. Soon as I touched the display it instantly came back on. Going to just deal with it til the next update.


----------



## kuzzy

shareef777 said:


> Rebooted a couple times, still can't get the USB ports to act right.


I am not sure if it was in this thread, but i think so, where some folks were discussing the update and issues with their charging pads. Depending on the type or brand they had worked out connections that seemed to solve the problem including using a splitter to get one brand going. I do not have a charging pad so I only read the posts out of curiosity. If you do a search of this forum you should find something. I also remember seeing it discussed on reddit as part of the 2019.8.3 mega thread. People seemed to be solving the issue rather quickly through a change in how the pads were connected.


----------



## 9114s

In 2013 I upgraded my Porsche 911-4s with X51 Carrera S Power Kit installed by Porsche for ~$18000 (294 kW (400 hp) to 316 kW (430 hp) and improve acceleration from 0 to 100 km/h by 0.1 seconds to 4.1s". My butt dyno and my wife stomach told me that I got more on my M3-AWD 2019.8.3 for FREE!! . I do not miss my Porsche anymore since I have this car. Thank you Elon!


----------



## Avid

The butt dyno, is the best dyno.


----------



## modelo tres

For those who had the update appear on your phone but then dissappear, you need to call your local service center as this happened to myself as well. They will ask for the last 6 of your VIN and then they will push it to you. I couldn't believe how easy that was. Literally 1 second later it appeared on my phone and I started the update.

I have a P3D+ and can definitely confirm the power increase with my butt dino mom meater. Power above 40 MPH is noticably more than before. The accelerator also feels a little bit more sensitive even at slower speeds.

I can definitely confirm the efficiency increase. I am very in tune with how all of my cars drive and have hypermiled many cars (I got 715 miles on one tank of fuel in my last car, 2013 Honda Accord). I drive the same stretches of roads and the Wh/mi is definitely lower. I'm hoping with some weight reduction mods and aerodynamic mods, I can get it down even further and have the best of both power and efficiency.

I can confirm the higher pitch sound/whine/whistle coming from the motor in acceleration and regeneration. I'm wondering if this change in sound has anything to do with the increased efficiency.

Another unpublished change in 8.3 is the Wh/mi meter. It now updates much faster giving you more readings per minute. This is a very welcome upgrade for those like myself who are constantly monitoring it to gauge efficiency while driving.

Autopilot does seem smoother. But 5.15 also felt smoother for me.

Summon with the key fob makes summon much more fun to use now without having to wait for the phone to unlock, open app, wake up the car, go to summon, wait for connection... etc.


----------



## 9114s

modelo tres said:


> I can confirm the higher pitch sound/whine/whistle coming from the motor in acceleration and regeneration. I'm wondering if this change in sound has anything to do with the increased efficiency.


Same for me with a "regular" M3 AWD...


----------



## modelo tres

Forgot to mention that the card reader in the center console seems more sensitive. I keep my key card on the back of my phone behind a clear poly case. Usually, I cannot scan my card through my phone case. I would have to take the card out, but now it is able to scan without having to take the case off.


----------



## francoisp

modelo tres said:


> Forgot to mention that the card reader in the center console seems more sensitive. I keep my key card on the back of my phone behind a clear poly case. Usually, I cannot scan my card through my phone case. I would have to take the card out, but now it is able to scan without having to take the case off.


I hope you also have a dongle, lol, that's not attached to your phone.


----------



## Frully

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Hello first FSD exclusive stop light (corrected) warning!












8.3 in Canada seems to only include the power increase. I don't get light warning or key fob summon. 

2019.8.3 da116a6


----------



## Frully

shareef777 said:


> Tried both. The first didn't seem to do anything other then turn off the screen. Soon as I touched the display it instantly came back on. Going to just deal with it til the next update.


Worth noting, when power off rebooting, you need to not touch anything with a switch in it during the 2 minute power down.


----------



## Derik

First time an update has done this to me but I was driving with navigate on autopilot on the freeway at about 70 mph then my screen started flickering and went black. About 30 seconds later the system rebooted still in autopilot but navigate on autopilot was off. 
Car still drove fine just with a black screen. Drove another 100 miles after the reboot without any issues. And I did do a bug report right after it happened.


----------



## AugustaDriver

With the new stop light warning, is this the first acknowledgement of Tesla "allowing" the use autopilot on regular roads? 

Previously I recall the owners manual stated it was for interstate/freeway use only.


----------



## GDN

AugustaDriver said:


> With the new stop light warning, is this the first acknowledgement of Tesla "allowing" the use autopilot on regular roads?
> 
> Previously I recall the owners manual stated it was for interstate/freeway use only.


Agree. I've used the AP now on city streets several times in the last week. Trying to stay extra diligent, but have to say, it's kicking ass. I had two opportunities I thought the stop light would have kicked in tonight, but didn't happen either time. One of the two examples I was behind a pickup that was taking the yellow and basically ran the red. The car never reacted in any way though. I hit the brakes, plenty of time to still stop, but the car never gave any alert.


----------



## magglass1

AugustaDriver said:


> With the new stop light warning, is this the first acknowledgement of Tesla "allowing" the use autopilot on regular roads?
> 
> Previously I recall the owners manual stated it was for interstate/freeway use only.


Not officially. They know people use it where they aren't supposed to, but they gain helpful data from that to train and prepare the system for FSD. The stoplight warning is just an added safety measure while they continue to train the system. Also, many highways change from limited access to ones with lighted intersections with nothing but a "freeway ending" sign, so it also improves safety in those situations.

I imagine those who purchased FSD will be the only ones "allowed" to utilize autosteer on surface streets, though folks with AP and EAP may still be able to enable it but with reduced functionality.


----------



## sduck

Regarding the wonky USB port behavior, I got an email about this from Jeda. While i bought one of their early version chargers, I don't use it, having gotten a nomad since then. Still, it had some interesting info (I hope they don't mind me quoting parts of it) -

We have discovered that many of you have experienced problems with the front USB ports of your Tesla Model 3 and the Jeda Wireless Pad after updating your software to the version *2019.8.1* or above.

Our team has conducted extensive testing using the Jeda Wireless Pad and many other accessories that use USB cables. What we have seen is that when those accessories make use of the data wires inside a USB cable, the Tesla Model 3 resets or interrupts the power connection. This *happens with many wireless chargers*, *battery packs* and *other car accessories*.

We haven't received an official response from Tesla to know if this may be a software issue or if the new software limits the front USBs to power only for non-storage connections.

One way or another, the solution is to replace the existing USB cable for a pair of USB cables that are charging only, which means they don't use the data wires.

Then follows some sales pitches for various solutions. Then this:

Some customers have also reported to us that using a USB hub or USB splitter fixes this issue. Although we can not guarantee that any USB splitter or USB hub will help, it is likely that the data connection is interrupted by those intermediate devices, delivering power only to the Jeda Wireless Pad.

Anyway, I have my nomad connected via two wires, one in each port in the front, and also have a cheapo usb hub over on the left one, which besides the nomad cable has my ssd attached, with two partitions on it, one for the dashcam, one for music. And I haven't had any issues with them not working (yet). I'm leaving for a road trip tomorrow, hopefully everything will keep working, but if it's going to break, it'll be during this trip I'd imagine.


----------



## Mobile_Dev

"stop light warning " : tried it 10 times, and it failed 10 times ! 0% accuracy  Tesla needs to roll this out to a wider fleet to collect & train the NN/AI system. Remember all the website Captcha pictures where you identified traffic lights, Tesla should get the data from some of those data collectors.


----------



## modelo tres

FrancoisP said:


> I hope you also have a dongle, lol, that's not attached to your phone.


Why so? What's a dongle? I haven't had a need for anymore keys between my phone, key card, and key fob.


----------



## Darrenf

Mobile_Dev said:


> "stop light warning " : tried it 10 times, and it failed 10 times ! 0% accuracy  Tesla needs to roll this out to a wider fleet to collect & train the NN/AI system. Remember all the website Captcha pictures where you identified traffic lights, Tesla should get the data from some of those data collectors.


I tried it once last night. Worked like a champ. So for me it's working 100%, but my sample size couldn't be any smaller.


----------



## francoisp

modelo tres said:


> Why so? What's a dongle? I haven't had a need for anymore keys between my phone, key card, and key fob.


Dongle = key fob (in my vocabulary).

I was just mentioning this because if you happened to misplace your phone, you'd be out of luck getting in your car. With the key fob as a backup you're fine.


----------



## GDN

I don't recall exactly which day, but I think it was only after 8.3, it takes the car a while to decide to send the homelink signal to the garage door. I haven't modified any of the settings and the alert still pops up on the screen with the countdown as I get closer and it still dings in the same location, but I continue on toward the door and it does nothing. I've waited as long as 5 or 6 seconds and was about to manually touch the button when the "sound waves" popped up and the door opened. So the car knew and the software knew and it performed everything except sending the signal when it should. It was delayed. It does this about 50% of the time now. 

I'm sure it's just a small bug that will work itself out in a release or two, but thought I'd throw it out there in case anyone else is seeing the same behavior.


----------



## Hyperspice

shareef777 said:


> I had a dual USB wireless charging pad plugged into that port with a USB splitter. Worked when I got the car Monday, but the charging pad stopped working this morning after the update. Sending it back and ordering another one, but wondering if it's the car that's the issue now. Will be putting back the USB cable and seeing if that works later today.


I had the same issue with my charging pad too. I tested by running an extension to the 12V and it charges properly but now the USB ports don't have enough power to charge (pad just blinking, not solid light like before)


----------



## garsh

GDN said:


> I don't recall exactly which day, but I think it was only after 8.3, it takes the car a while to decide to send the homelink signal to the garage door.


I've not noticed any difference at all in homelink behavior with this version.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

This has probably been my worst update yet ...

NOA is a mess
Major phantom braking event yesterday
USB port died for wireless charging (on a "data" + power cable)


----------



## Mike

I just finished my first (two day) highway trip with 2019.8.3.

This is the "bug report" (debrief of oddities) I sent to Tesla via my Tesla account:

-------------------------------

Earlier this week I installed version 2019.8.3

The following two trips are my first and second use of this software version in a freeway setting.

The following are observations regarding my experienced events that are unique (to me) to this latest software version.

Trip number one was (about 1545 EDT to 1700 EDT) on Friday, 29 Mar 2019; home to Whitby ON via Hwy 401; sunny and temp was 11c.

NOA and AP: the car is biased to the left edge of the lane, to the point that I initiated several manual over-rides.

NOA and AP: a dynamic, regarding use of the turn signals while on NOA and then taking manual control of the steering, caused the turn signal to stay on (about a dozen times, it seemed). Trying to CNX the turn signal with a quick tap of the stalk in the direction of said turn would NOT cancel the turn signal. I had to tap the turn signal stalk in the opposite direction to turn the turn signal off.

Trip number two was (about 0515 EDT to 0945 EDT) on Saturday, 30 Mar 2019; Whitby ON to Pearson (Toronto YYZ) Airport via Hwy 407, thence YYZ to Whitby ON via 401, thence after a one hour break, Whitby ON to home via supercharger stop in Port Hope; first half of trip was in darkness and moderate rain, last half of trip in daylight with moderate rain and temp was 3c.

Effect of darkness/rain versus daylight/rain:

In darkness and rain: the auto wipers works flawlessly; NOA managed to function about 95% of the time.

In daylight and rain: the auto wipers had to be “woken up” a few times and the speed of them was always biased to be too slow for my personal taste.

NOA and AP: NOA was never available as a warning regarding limited blind spot functionality was always present. Auto lane change was not available on AP for the same reason. About five (5) phantom braking events occurred and I believe they were triggered by my manual steering as I was pulling out to the left lane to pass a slower vehicle. The phantom braking events always involved an intended left turn (lane change of freeway) and the left turn signal being used. It seems that the system is too sensitive to targets at my front right quadrant.

------------------------------------

I actually forgot to tell them......but both legs today I was running fast and burning the juice to meet a deadline.......pulled into a planned supercharger stop with 2% and also home with 2%.....and never got any suggestion to "slow down to xxx kph" to get to destination. I used to get those warnings when the % at arrival dropped to something like 5%......


----------



## Rod

I was disappointed to lose satellite-view maps with this update on my 1-week old Standard Range Plus. I was surprised to have this view when I took delivery last Saturday, since Partial Premium interior lists only "standard maps", but really liked it. Standard seems so plain now. 

Still no sign of the "Upgraded audio – immersive sound" listed for Partial Premium though. Does anyone know what this actually is or when it will be available?


----------



## Mesprit87

9114s said:


> In 2013 I upgraded my Porsche 911-4s with X51 Carrera S Power Kit installed by Porsche for ~$18000 (294 kW (400 hp) to 316 kW (430 hp) and improve acceleration from 0 to 100 km/h by 0.1 seconds to 4.1s". My butt dyno and my wife stomach told me that I got more on my M3-AWD 2019.8.3 for FREE!! . I do not miss my Porsche anymore since I have this car. Thank you Elon!


Haven't tried the 5% yet, I'm sure it's even more impressive (read BIG smile) but I would still have a hard time selling the 993...


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> I just finished my first (two day) highway trip with 2019.8.3.
> 
> This is the "bug report" (debrief of oddities) I sent to Tesla via my Tesla account:
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> Earlier this week I installed version 2019.8.3
> 
> The following two trips are my first and second use of this software version in a freeway setting.
> 
> The following are observations regarding my experienced events that are unique (to me) to this latest software version.
> 
> Trip number one was (about 1545 EDT to 1700 EDT) on Friday, 29 Mar 2019; home to Whitby ON via Hwy 401; sunny and temp was 11c.
> 
> NOA and AP: the car is biased to the left edge of the lane, to the point that I initiated several manual over-rides.
> 
> NOA and AP: a dynamic, regarding use of the turn signals while on NOA and then taking manual control of the steering, caused the turn signal to stay on (about a dozen times, it seemed). Trying to CNX the turn signal with a quick tap of the stalk in the direction of said turn would NOT cancel the turn signal. I had to tap the turn signal stalk in the opposite direction to turn the turn signal off.
> 
> Trip number two was (about 0515 EDT to 0945 EDT) on Saturday, 30 Mar 2019; Whitby ON to Pearson (Toronto YYZ) Airport via Hwy 407, thence YYZ to Whitby ON via 401, thence after a one hour break, Whitby ON to home via supercharger stop in Port Hope; first half of trip was in darkness and moderate rain, last half of trip in daylight with moderate rain and temp was 3c.
> 
> Effect of darkness/rain versus daylight/rain:
> 
> In darkness and rain: the auto wipers works flawlessly; NOA managed to function about 95% of the time.
> 
> In daylight and rain: the auto wipers had to be "woken up" a few times and the speed of them was always biased to be too slow for my personal taste.
> 
> NOA and AP: NOA was never available as a warning regarding limited blind spot functionality was always present. Auto lane change was not available on AP for the same reason. About five (5) phantom braking events occurred and I believe they were triggered by my manual steering as I was pulling out to the left lane to pass a slower vehicle. The phantom braking events always involved an intended left turn (lane change of freeway) and the left turn signal being used. It seems that the system is too sensitive to targets at my front right quadrant.
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> I actually forgot to tell them......but both legs today I was running fast and burning the juice to meet a deadline.......pulled into a planned supercharger stop with 2% and also home with 2%.....and never got any suggestion to "slow down to xxx kph" to get to destination. I used to get those warnings when the % at arrival dropped to something like 5%......


.........and I have had to do a full power off reset as I had a continuous warning of no blind spot warning available, plus my car wouldn't connect to home wifi because it had somehow been turned off.

The jury is in: for me, 8.3 is buggy.


----------



## Lgkahn

Multiple unintended braking and loss of microphone with this release.


----------



## MelindaV

Mike said:


> The jury is in: for me, 8.3 is buggy.


I assume you did not get 8.2. Compared to 8.2, 8.3 is near perfect


----------



## Wen Li

Has anyone else have an issue with dash cam not recording while driving with firmware 2019.8.3, I recently had the update and was testing out the dash cam and sentry mode. Today I have been driving all day and the only recordings I have on the USB is when the car was parked. no recording whatsoever of when I was driving. And it seems to be recording continuously while parked and not just when Sentry mode is triggered. Rather strange. haven't seen anyone else with this issue. I have now formatted the USB and recreated the TeslaCam folders and will check what it does when Sentry Mode is "ON" and when Sentry Mode is "OFF". If anyone else have noticed something like this please post. Another very strange issue is the time stamp is way off. Not sure where the Dashcam gets the time stamp from but it is couple hours off from my time zone.


----------



## MelindaV

the dashcam only saves the prior hour. So if you parked and went out to the car later to pull the car, it will only have it parked saved under the 'recent' folder, unless you had tapped the camera icon (to save the prior videos) while you had been driving.


----------



## dburkland

GDN said:


> I don't recall exactly which day, but I think it was only after 8.3, it takes the car a while to decide to send the homelink signal to the garage door. I haven't modified any of the settings and the alert still pops up on the screen with the countdown as I get closer and it still dings in the same location, but I continue on toward the door and it does nothing. I've waited as long as 5 or 6 seconds and was about to manually touch the button when the "sound waves" popped up and the door opened. So the car knew and the software knew and it performed everything except sending the signal when it should. It was delayed. It does this about 50% of the time now.
> 
> I'm sure it's just a small bug that will work itself out in a release or two, but thought I'd throw it out there in case anyone else is seeing the same behavior.


I've noticed this as well so definitely good to hear I'm not the only one. While the autopilot functionality has been flawless I've experienced numerous graphical-related glitches for example,

Shaking maps when the screen wasn't being touched
Unresponsive screen 
Drawing app couldn't be closed as the exit button wouldn't respond to touch (however the app still worked)
Lack of bass bug
All of these were resolved with a simple reboot and really are pretty minor so guessing it won't take much for Tesla to resolve these.


----------



## femibanjoko

I'm also having this same issue, "Unable to start update. Try again later". I've tried to install at least 10 times, keep getting same error message. 
Any resolution?



IM_1406 said:


> I had to be escalated to the mobile service team.....this download produces a screen "Unable to start update. Try again later". Tesla Support stated he could see my car fully downloaded the update but could not produce a reason why it will not initiate the update. At least one other car I saw on facebook is experiencing the same behavior. Standing by..........


----------



## Mike

MelindaV said:


> I assume you did not get 8.2. Compared to 8.2, 8.3 is near perfect


You guessed correctly, I went from 5.15 to 8.3.

In the words of one of my passengers yesterday, "If this is only where self driving is at, we've got years to go.......".


----------



## Mike

Wen Li said:


> Has anyone else have an issue with dash cam not recording while driving with firmware 2019.8.3, I recently had the update and was testing out the dash cam and sentry mode. Today I have been driving all day and the only recordings I have on the USB is when the car was parked. no recording whatsoever of when I was driving. And it seems to be recording continuously while parked and not just when Sentry mode is triggered. Rather strange. haven't seen anyone else with this issue. I have now formatted the USB and recreated the TeslaCam folders and will check what it does when Sentry Mode is "ON" and when Sentry Mode is "OFF". If anyone else have noticed something like this please post. Another very strange issue is the time stamp is way off. Not sure where the Dashcam gets the time stamp from but it is couple hours off from my time zone.


FWIW: When I first got sentry mode it was with 5.15 and the first time I tested it the car would not go into deep sleep for about 72 hours.....I did send a bug report via my Tesla account........and got a formal reply days later telling me they did repush the version onto my car because of some issue they saw at their end.......


----------



## tencate

Mike said:


> In the words of one of my passengers yesterday, "If this is only where self driving is at, we've got years to go.......".


and yet the other day, with two engineers (me and a friend) in the ****pit and hands on the wheel, we cautiously let the car drive a twisty mountain road. First time my colleague had seen it in action. Truly amazing, it slowed around corners, smoothly navigated the entire trip. It really drove it the way I'd drive it. It was never that good before. Some things get better, some things get worse I suppose. But I consider this progress, at least for the roads I drive


----------



## Mobile_Dev

8.3 --> Scary (but not life threatening) the car went from 55 miles down to 25 miles - braking while changing lanes on a major highway with no other cars visible in either lane (front or rear for over 150+ m) Also noticed that the car has some affinity to the left side of the lane in this version, i.e. its not centered properly.


----------



## kcarver

Wen Li said:


> Has anyone else have an issue with dash cam not recording while driving with firmware 2019.8.3, I recently had the update and was testing out the dash cam and sentry mode. Today I have been driving all day and the only recordings I have on the USB is when the car was parked. no recording whatsoever of when I was driving. And it seems to be recording continuously while parked and not just when Sentry mode is triggered. Rather strange. haven't seen anyone else with this issue. I have now formatted the USB and recreated the TeslaCam folders and will check what it does when Sentry Mode is "ON" and when Sentry Mode is "OFF". If anyone else have noticed something like this please post. Another very strange issue is the time stamp is way off. Not sure where the Dashcam gets the time stamp from but it is couple hours off from my time zone.


I saw something similar with recording continuous while parked. I had too small of drive and it filled up. Bought a Sandisk Ultra Fit 128 GB drive. I also rebooted car and recording are working fine now. Notice the file names have the local time of your car. The saved file time stamp is GMT so it will but off by the number of time zones from your location to Greenwich England.


----------



## garsh

Mobile_Dev said:


> 8.3 --> Scary (but not life threatening) the car went from 55 miles down to 25 miles - braking while changing lanes on a major highway with no other cars visible in either lane (front or rear for over 150+ m) Also noticed that the car has some affinity to the left side of the lane in this version, i.e. its not centered properly.


When this happens, hold down the right thumbwheel, and report the bug.

There's evidence that Tesla really does pay attention to bug reports concerning incorrect autopilot behavior, especially phantom braking. I no longer have phantom braking episodes in the parts of my commute where it used to happen all the time.


----------



## LooseChange

2 things happened in the past 24 hours.. 

Started a coastal trip yesterday and experienced the problem with losing my bass, rear speakers, clicking in back right speaker along with the mic during a phone speaker call not working. This happened twice before with 5.15 but a simple reboot restored everything. This time it did not. Called support and they said it’s the “iBooster” not starting up and that a reboot or system shut down for 4 min should wake it up. Didn’t work so it’s been sent to level 2 engineers.. After we arrived at the destination and left the car unplugged and allowing it to go to sleep for 2 hours it finally fixed itself (or the tech did something). If they reply, I’ll post their comments.

The second thing troubles me more and is why I’m wondering if anyone else has experienced this. Driving local streets and after stopping at a stop sign, the car braked when I pressed the throttle. I was on a slight hill so when letting off the brake I would start to roll a bit, pressed the throttle and full stop. I did this several times even staring to make sure I was hitting the right pedal. It reminded me of tac response when I would want to close the gap a little by pressing the throttle and the car telling whoa I’m not letting us get any closer. But nothing was in front of me and after coming to a stop sign tac wasn’t on and hadn’t been in the past several hours. Funny enough I actually panicked on this one a bit wondering how I was going to pull over and park, but putting the car in park then back into drive resolved it... I’ve left a bug report and support call. Since yesterday all is well and no repeat of it..


----------



## msjulie

> I"ve had the MCU crash and restart twice with this revision of software.
> I was just in the middle of driving, with navigation routing and slacker playing.
> I didn't notice any issues preceding the crash.


Ok this is the 2nd post experiencing the same thing I have experienced with this rev - 2 times in one week just poof and no display... Mine wasn't even playing music of any kind in 1 case, the other was bluetooth music from my phone


----------



## Mike

Mobile_Dev said:


> Also noticed that the car has some affinity to the left side of the lane in this version, i.e. its not centered properly.


100% agree with that observation. Dangerous IMO.


----------



## GDN

I have not noticed the left lane affinity, Will try to pay more attention tomorrow. I did have another reboot today though. I was pulling up to an ATM. I had a loud pop over the stereo speakers and the screen went blank. The reboot seemed like it too forever. It likely wasn't that long, but seemed longer than normal. I hope 8.4 has some of these bug fixes in it and it keeps rolling out.


----------



## Derik

Well I just got back from nearly 600 mile trip over the past 24 ish hours. Had another center display screen reboot while driving. NOA suggesting lane changes over solid white lines. And some random braking issues (car in adjacent lane that was clearly across solid lines and my car hit the brakes hard to let them over). 
This has been a weird update for me. I’m wanting the next version to come out quick. The rebooting drying driving are just annoying.


----------



## Golden Gate

dburkland said:


> All of these were resolved with a simple reboot and really are pretty minor so guessing it won't take much for Tesla to resolve these.


I wouldn't count on it... the bass bug has been around since at least mid-November, when I first began experiencing it.
I am very glad I'm still on 5.15 after reading this thread...


----------



## DocScott

Some people are finding 2019.8.3 to be really buggy, but others are reporting no problems. I'm curious as to how many of us fall in to each camp. Please only answer the poll with respect to _new_ bugs; disregard old bugs from previous versions that haven't been fixed yet.


----------



## DocScott

DocScott said:


> Some people are finding 2019.8.3 to be really buggy, but others are reporting no problems. I'm curious as to how many of us fall in to each camp. Please only answer the poll with respect to _new_ bugs; disregard old bugs from previous versions that haven't been fixed yet.


It looks to me like a moderator moved this post from its own thread to here, which is fine...except that in the process it seems to have deleted the poll! Can you make a poll without making a new thread? That doesn't seem to be an option.


----------



## garsh

DocScott said:


> It looks to me like a moderator moved this post from its own thread to here, which is fine...except that in the process it seems to have deleted the poll! Can you make a poll without making a new thread? That doesn't seem to be an option.


Yes. The moderators have commenced a witch hunt to find out which among us is to be blamed.

Sorry about that - whoever merged it did not realize that the poll would not survive the merge.


----------



## Gonzo

I've worked my way through this thread and saw no mention of this: I've had 2019.8.3 for about a week. (I had 8.2 for about 3 days prior to getting 8.3) It's not a critical thing, but quite annoying - right now, the only bug I'm seeing, and this has *only* happened on 8.3 for me, is that a good number of times, the car would not recognize my iPhone (apparently) and would not unlock the door when I walked up to it. It appears that if I wake my iPhone up, the doors will then unlock, but I haven't completely confirmed this yet.

I have not yet tried to reboot the MCU, but I suppose that is a good idea of something to try. If that clears up this problem, I will report back.


----------



## NightStorm

Mike said:


> 100% agree with that observation. Dangerous IMO.


Me too! It is now so close to the left side that it make me uncomfortable.


----------



## Niki-and-I

NightStorm said:


> Me too! It is now so close to the left side that it make me uncomfortable.


Same here, basically not using autopilot much now. Hope a new version comes quickly.


----------



## Niki-and-I

A couple of things I had never seen before 8.3:
- back camera takes a while to turn on the first time the car is driven from Park (sometimes 10s, once at least 30s)
- today the charge port wouldn't release the cable. would turn white when I pressed the button (for less than a second) then immediately red. I had to try a few times until I realized that I had to be quick and pull it while it showed white

apart from these two I have also noticed, like many others here, that autopilot puts the car too much to the left.


----------



## iChris93

Niki-and-I said:


> today the charge port wouldn't release the cable. would turn white when I pressed the button (for less than a second) then immediately red. I had to try a few times until I realized that I had to be quick and pull it while it showed white


Did you try holding the button?


----------



## JWardell

iChris93 said:


> Did you try holding the button?


Lately, for me, even holding the button doesn't work anymore. I've had to use the display to unlock several times. Not on this version exactly, but the port lock has gotten buggy in the last few weeks


----------



## Niki-and-I

iChris93 said:


> Did you try holding the button?


no, but will try next time it happens.


----------



## torque3

TheeCatzMeow said:


> I've noticed an increase in efficiency overall recently but for me it has to do with better weather conditions. (Ideal for the battery is 60-70 degrees Fahrenheit.) For me, until now, I've only had the car in cold weather time of year. Maybe this is effecting you guys as well.


To clarify, this (blurry, sorry) photo is from 2019.5.15, on my P3D-. You can see it's at 72F outside temp, and almost all of this trip is at around 65+mph. When I picked up the car new last year, ambient temps were about the same as they are now, and I got nowhere near this efficiency. I've had some colder temps since then and efficiency did drop, but not quite as much as before. Could be wishful thinking, but I do feel there could be at least a slight efficiency improvement.


----------



## GDN

I put about 30 miles on today (8.3) using AP and NOA and the car stayed as centered in the lane as it ever has. It's interesting how the calibration and control is so different.


----------



## littlD

Darrenf said:


> I tried it once last night. Worked like a champ. So for me it's working 100%, but my sample size couldn't be any smaller.


I by accident got to try stop light warning out.

Middie had just NoA'd and has, since 2018.50.6, properly navigated to the correct lane for the intersection at the end of the exit.

The car was already going pretty slowly and had just went back to plain Autopilot at 25 MPH. The lane had no cars between Middie and the stop light.

To my complete surprise, the car slowed to 5mph ON ITS OWN and then the "take control immediately" warning sounded and displayed.

Gotta be an outlier here, but that's what happened. I'll be trying it again as it's right on my way home to see if it repeats.


----------



## littlD

NightStorm said:


> Me too! It is now so close to the left side that it make me uncomfortable.


I actually saw this behavior with 2019.5.15. Took a day to recalibrate, and all was well.


----------



## MelindaV

littlD said:


> To my complete surprise, the car slowed to 5mph ON ITS OWN and then the "take control immediately" warning sounded and displayed.


this is typical of NoA getting to the end of an offramp. It has acted this way since it was released (so not the stop light warning).
are you sure it was not still in NoA?


----------



## sduck

Just got back from a trip to Asheville and back. Used EAP most of the trip, and didn't experience any of the left side of the lane issues others are reporting. In fact autopilot worked better than it ever has, mostly, besides the usual phantom braking events. I didn't use it for the curvy mountain road portion of the trip obviously, but did use TACC during most of that, and it worked really well, even slowing down when the curves got intense.


----------



## garsh

Has anybody else had problems swapping to summer tires/wheels/TPMS with this version of software?

The car was unable to detect the TPMS sensors in the summer wheels. These are the OEM wheels with the original OEM TPMS sensors. So, I'm not sure what happened here.


----------



## GDN

garsh said:


> Has anybody else had problems swapping to summer tires/wheels/TPMS with this version of software?
> 
> The car was unable to detect the TPMS sensors in the summer wheels. These are the OEM wheels with the original OEM TPMS sensors. So, I'm not sure what happened here.


The batteries in them need time to charge as they spin going down the road? It's only April 2 - can that be a late April Fools joke?


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> Has anybody else had problems swapping to summer tires/wheels/TPMS with this version of software?
> 
> The car was unable to detect the TPMS sensors in the summer wheels. These are the OEM wheels with the original OEM TPMS sensors. So, I'm not sure what happened here.


I was on 8.3, I think, when I switched out my tires and there was no issue.


----------



## shareef777

The car wouldn’t connect to my phone this morning. Had to keep poking the handle till the BT connection was established. It’s definitely on the car as I never touched my phone and it eventually recognized it. Jeez, when is that key fob going to be available


----------



## iChris93

shareef777 said:


> It's definitely on the car as I never touched my phone and it eventually recognized it.


I would not say this means it is definitively on the car's end.


----------



## jmmdownhil

Just noticed that walk away lock with 8.3 does not lock when car is in (or near) the garage. I like this, but does anyone know if this is a bug or a fix?
The feature works at other locations.

EDIT: Oops. Trunk was not fully latched. Works OK now. 
Note to self: make sure all doors/trunk/frunk are fully latched.


----------



## NightStorm

sduck said:


> Just got back from a trip to Asheville and back. Used EAP most of the trip, and didn't experience any of the left side of the lane issues others are reporting. In fact autopilot worked better than it ever has, mostly, besides the usual phantom braking events. I didn't use it for the curvy mountain road portion of the trip obviously, but did use TACC during most of that, and it worked really well, even slowing down when the curves got intense.


Like you, I'm finding this version feels better esp. as it has less swagger on the road. I also notice less dancing in the surrounding vehicle icons. On the downside I think I'm getting more phantom breaking than before (but too small a sample size to say for sure), I've had two instances of some kind of lane change waltz (once it got over the line, aborted, then started again), and it tends to stay toward the left side of the lane. This later may be as littlD said, a calibration thing.


----------



## garsh

jmmdownhil said:


> Just noticed that walk away lock with 8.3 does not lock when car is in (or near) the garage. I like this, but does anyone know if this is a bug or a fix?
> The feature works at other locations.


Mine continues to lock in the garage.


----------



## jmmdownhil

garsh said:


> Mine continues to lock in the garage.


My bad. See my edit.


----------



## FRC

jmmdownhil said:


> Just noticed that walk away lock with 8.3 does not lock when car is in (or near) the garage. I like this, but does anyone know if this is a bug or a fix?
> The feature works at other locations.
> 
> EDIT: Oops. Trunk was not fully latched. Works OK now.
> Note to self: make sure all doors/trunk/frunk are fully latched.


Maybe you've stumbled upon a solution. If you don't want walk-away-lock in your garage...pop the frunk!!


----------



## littlD

MelindaV said:


> this is typical of NoA getting to the end of an offramp. It has acted this way since it was released (so not the stop light warning).
> are you sure it was not still in NoA?


Totally sure


----------



## slasher016

I've had this update for about a week now. My non-scientific observations include that I think they actually did figure out a way to improve efficiency. I'm using noticeably less energy on my daily commute than before this update. I'm thinking the 325 mile range update wasn't all smoke and mirrors...


----------



## Long Ranger

jmmdownhil said:


> Just noticed that walk away lock with 8.3 does not lock when car is in (or near) the garage. I like this, but does anyone know if this is a bug or a fix?
> The feature works at other locations.
> 
> EDIT: Oops. Trunk was not fully latched. Works OK now.
> Note to self: make sure all doors/trunk/frunk are fully latched.


That reminds me of an enhancement I'd really like to see. The app should have an option to send a notification if you walk away and the car fails to lock.


----------



## Mike

jmmdownhil said:


> Just noticed that walk away lock with 8.3 does not lock when car is in (or near) the garage. I like this, but does anyone know if this is a bug or a fix?
> The feature works at other locations.
> 
> EDIT: Oops. Trunk was not fully latched. Works OK now.
> Note to self: make sure all doors/trunk/frunk are fully latched.


Oh man you had me at walk away lock not locking at your home garage........


----------



## Gonzo

Gonzo said:


> I've worked my way through this thread and saw no mention of this: I've had 2019.8.3 for about a week. (I had 8.2 for about 3 days prior to getting 8.3) It's not a critical thing, but quite annoying - right now, the only bug I'm seeing, and this has *only* happened on 8.3 for me, is that a good number of times, the car would not recognize my iPhone (apparently) and would not unlock the door when I walked up to it. It appears that if I wake my iPhone up, the doors will then unlock, but I haven't completely confirmed this yet.
> 
> I have not yet tried to reboot the MCU, but I suppose that is a good idea of something to try. If that clears up this problem, I will report back.


Restarting the MCU did not seem to help this problem. I am still experiencing it. Anyone else??
---------------

UPDATE: Turns out I needed to update the app on my iPhone. Seems to work reliably again 😀👍🏻


----------



## DocScott

Long Ranger said:


> That reminds me of an enhancement I'd really like to see. The app should have an option to send a notification if you walk away and the car fails to lock.


Also, if you walk away and left a window down! (Particularly since the location of the window buttons make it possible to accidentally lower a window while exiting.)


----------



## HCD3

I’ve lost heat twice now on 8.3. Two thumbs reset doesn’t fix it. Two thumbs plus brake seems to have fixed this yesterday. It’s still cold
up here in New England. I’ll report back when I leave the house today to see if the problem persists. If it happens again I’ll do a complete shutdown from the menu.


----------



## garsh

The front passenger seat heater has twice turned off for no apparent reason last night.
The occupant wasn't too happy. I'll have to test that some more and file a bug.


----------



## srjinatl

NightStorm said:


> Like you, I'm finding this version feels better esp. as it has less swagger on the road. I also notice less dancing in the surrounding vehicle icons. On the downside I think I'm getting more phantom breaking than before (but too small a sample size to say for sure), I've had two instances of some kind of lane change waltz (once it got over the line, aborted, then started again), and it tends to stay toward the left side of the lane. This later may be as littlD said, a calibration thing.


I am definitely seeing more phantom breaking on this release - car shadows, overpass shadows seem to be the biggest culprits from what I have observed. This am on the way to work the shadow of an 18 wheeler triggered it - at least that's the only explanation I could come to as nothing else was even close to the car - front or back.


----------



## MelindaV

srjinatl said:


> I am definitely seeing more phantom breaking on this release - car shadows, overpass shadows seem to be the biggest culprits from what I have observed. This am on the way to work the shadow of an 18 wheeler triggered it - at least that's the only explanation I could come to as nothing else was even close to the car - front or back.


what I've noticed, is it has started to brake more from cars ahead of the car you are following, more from things in adjacent lanes (ahead or adjacent). 
Each time I've noticed it 'phantom' braking, i've been able to see on the screen what it was reacting to (watch for the highlighted cars on the display).


----------



## iChris93

MelindaV said:


> (watch for the highlighted cars on the display)


I wish this was clearer.


----------



## Long Ranger

garsh said:


> The front passenger seat heater has twice turned off for no apparent reason last night.
> The occupant wasn't too happy. I'll have to test that some more and file a bug.


Yep, my passenger seat heater has shut off twice now as well. I submitted a bug report when it happened this morning.

I've noticed that 8.3 now automatically shuts off the passenger seat heater when the passenger leaves the seat. 5.15 and earlier releases didn't do that. However, I've had two occurrences with 8.3 this week where I set the passenger seat heater via the app, we get in the car and the seat heater is still on, and then the seat heater shuts off on my wife early in the drive. But it didn't shut off yesterday, with the same pattern.


----------



## NightStorm

srjinatl said:


> This am on the way to work the shadow of an 18 wheeler triggered it - at least that's the only explanation I could come to as nothing else was even close to the car - front or back.


Interesting, same thing for me this morning on the way to work. Nothing around except for an 18 wheeler two lanes over to my right and the car hit the breaks. The shadow idea is interesting, I'll have to pay more attention.


----------



## Unplugged

Mobile_Dev said:


> 8.3 --> Scary (but not life threatening) the car went from 55 miles down to 25 miles - braking while changing lanes on a major highway with no other cars visible in either lane (front or rear for over 150+ m) Also noticed that the car has some affinity to the left side of the lane in this version, i.e. its not centered properly.


Yes, the AP definitely has "some affinity" for the left side of the lane:


----------



## 9114s

Just the opposite for me, moving to 2019.8.3 and the car is now perfectly centered. I am running AP most of the time now on all roads and the car does not scare my wife anymore. Very relaxing in moderate or heavy traffic. Running AP has also the effect of increasing efficiency to above 100% with M3 AWD!
The only scary situation is passing bicycle, the car does not move more to the left to add a safety margin just in case, so I took over on tight space.
Amazing improvement in the last 3 months.


----------



## undergrove

Gonzo said:


> I've worked my way through this thread and saw no mention of this: I've had 2019.8.3 for about a week. (I had 8.2 for about 3 days prior to getting 8.3) It's not a critical thing, but quite annoying - right now, the only bug I'm seeing, and this has *only* happened on 8.3 for me, is that a good number of times, the car would not recognize my iPhone (apparently) and would not unlock the door when I walked up to it. It appears that if I wake my iPhone up, the doors will then unlock, but I haven't completely confirmed this yet.
> 
> I have not yet tried to reboot the MCU, but I suppose that is a good idea of something to try. If that clears up this problem, I will report back.


This happens to me occasionally in 5.15


----------



## Mobile_Dev

Gonzo said:


> I've worked my way through this thread and saw no mention of this: I've had 2019.8.3 for about a week. (I had 8.2 for about 3 days prior to getting 8.3) It's not a critical thing, but quite annoying - right now, the only bug I'm seeing, and this has *only* happened on 8.3 for me, is that a good number of times, the car would not recognize my iPhone (apparently) and would not unlock the door when I walked up to it. It appears that if I wake my iPhone up, the doors will then unlock, but I haven't completely confirmed this yet.
> 
> I have not yet tried to reboot the MCU, but I suppose that is a good idea of something to try. If that clears up this problem, I will report back.


I have had the issue of the car not unlocking with the iPhone in my pocket, is this a new "Security Feature" that the iPhone has to be unlocked to open the car? If I loose or drop my iPhone in the parking lot, then someone can just to walk to the car and open it or drive away, if they have my locked iPhone?


----------



## iChris93

Mobile_Dev said:


> in my pocket, is this a new "Security Feature" that the iPhone has to be unlocked to open the car?


No. If it was a security feature, it would always act this way.



Mobile_Dev said:


> If I loose or drop my iPhone in the parking lot, then someone can just to walk to the car and open it or drive away, if they have my locked iPhone?


You can use PIN to Drive if you are worried about this.


----------



## ChiTesla

hcdavis3 said:


> I've lost heat twice now on 8.3. Two thumbs reset doesn't fix it. Two thumbs plus brake seems to have fixed this yesterday. It's still cold
> up here in New England. I'll report back when I leave the house today to see if the problem persists. If it happens again I'll do a complete shutdown from the menu.


I also noticed it was cold in my car this past Tuesday morning on my way to work. While in autopilot, I opened the Tesla app on my phone and saw that it read 54 degrees. I turned on the heat through the app! It has not happened since.


----------



## SimonMatthews

Had a reboot-while-driving incident today. 

The screen flashed off and on a couple of times, then went off (dark), then a few seconds later, the music stopped, then the "T" logo appeared and it rebooted.


----------



## Kizzy

SimonMatthews said:


> Had a reboot-while-driving incident today.
> 
> The screen flashed off and on a couple of times, then went off (dark), then a few seconds later, the music stopped, then the "T" logo appeared and it rebooted.


I just had a spontaneous reboot last night (audio I was playing froze, screen went black, Tesla logo). I'm glad to move on with a new software update.


----------



## Towerman

Hyperspice said:


> I had the same issue with my charging pad too. I tested by running an extension to the 12V and it charges properly but now the USB ports don't have enough power to charge (pad just blinking, not solid light like before)


I have the same problem with the USB (pad just blinking, not solid as before). I pulled it out of the car and plugged into wall/USB and the pad works fine. This all started after 2019.8.5 installed. Since I've also just started using a USB stick (for dashcam), I need to eliminate that as a contributing factor.


----------



## Towerman

Towerman said:


> I have the same problem with the USB (pad just blinking, not solid as before). I pulled it out of the car and plugged into wall/USB and the pad works fine. This all started after 2019.8.5 installed. Since I've also just started using a USB stick (for dashcam), I need to eliminate that as a contributing factor.


DashCam USB stick removed, rebooted, the same issue persists - USB ports can't power charging pad after 2019.8.5 upgrade


----------



## Bokonon

Towerman said:


> I have the same problem with the USB (pad just blinking, not solid as before). I pulled it out of the car and plugged into wall/USB and the pad works fine. This all started after 2019.8.5 installed. Since I've also just started using a USB stick (for dashcam), I need to eliminate that as a contributing factor.





Towerman said:


> DashCam USB stick removed, rebooted, the same issue persists - USB ports can't power charging pad after 2019.8.5 upgrade


Which charging pad do you have? Have you seen this thread (about an Evannex pad, but it's applicable to others as well)?

In short, Tesla made a change to how the USB ports work in firmware 2019.8.x, and it is causing issues for some wireless charging pads. Connecting the pad to a USB splitter cable's "power only" leg seems to resolve the issue.


----------



## Towerman

Bokonon said:


> Which charging pad do you have? Have you seen this thread (about an Evannex pad, but it's applicable to others as well)?
> 
> In short, Tesla made a change to how the USB ports work in firmware 2019.8.x, and it is causing issues for some wireless charging pads. Connecting the pad to a USB splitter cable's "power only" leg seems to resolve the issue.


Thanks for the link to this other thread, very helpful. I'm sure I can sort this out now. I did verify that my USB's (left and right) work with a standard (data only) cable.


----------



## Hyperspice

Bokonon said:


> Which charging pad do you have? Have you seen this thread (about an Evannex pad, but it's applicable to others as well)?
> 
> In short, Tesla made a change to how the USB ports work in firmware 2019.8.x, and it is causing issues for some wireless charging pads. Connecting the pad to a USB splitter cable's "power only" leg seems to resolve the issue.


I bought a travel USB hub and plugged both charging pads in to it and into one of the front USB ports and it now works. Odd when the pad is directly plugged in to the port it flashes and doesn't charge. Confirm splitter/hub works.


----------



## Towerman

Towerman said:


> Thanks for the link to this other thread, very helpful. I'm sure I can sort this out now. I did verify that my USB's (left and right) work with a standard (data only) cable.


All fixed with USB hub running both pad connections on the left AND USB dashcam stick directly in the right. Thanks again @Bokonon


----------



## justaute

I'm still on 8.3 Have experienced two recent issues. Anyone experienced something similar?

Passenger Seat-warmer -- In the past, the seat-warmer setting would stay the same as previous -- or most recent -- setting. In the last few days, I noticed the passenger seat-warmer would shut off.

Walk-away auto lock -- I also noticed a few times when I was returning to the car, the Tesla app (Android) icon showed "unlocked". Strange.


----------



## Mike

justaute said:


> I'm still on 8.3 Have experienced two recent issues. Anyone experienced something similar?
> 
> Passenger Seat-warmer -- In the past, the seat-warmer setting would stay the same as previous -- or most recent -- setting. In the last few days, I noticed the passenger seat-warmer would shut off.
> 
> Walk-away auto lock -- I also noticed a few times when I was returning to the car, the Tesla app (Android) icon showed "unlocked". Strange.


I've experienced the passenger seat heater turning off as soon as the car is put into gear.

Happens every time the seat is used, been like this the past few updates.


----------



## justaute

Mike said:


> I've experienced the passenger seat heater turning off as soon as the car is put into gear.
> 
> Happens every time the seat is used, been like this the past few updates.


Interesting. I don't think I experienced it prior to 8.3.


----------



## Long Ranger

justaute said:


> Interesting. I don't think I experienced it prior to 8.3.


I think the first reports of the passenger seat heater shutting off were in 8.3. I know that it didn't do it in 5.15, but started for me in 8.3. It also does it in 8.5. I suspect they tried to make the passenger seat shut off automatically if you start driving with no passenger, but they messed up and it shuts off even if the passenger is in the seat.


----------



## MelindaV

justaute said:


> I'm still on 8.3 Have experienced two recent issues. Anyone experienced something similar?
> 
> Passenger Seat-warmer -- In the past, the seat-warmer setting would stay the same as previous -- or most recent -- setting. In the last few days, I noticed the passenger seat-warmer would shut off.
> 
> Walk-away auto lock -- I also noticed a few times when I was returning to the car, the Tesla app (Android) icon showed "unlocked". Strange.


the passenger seat heater issue was posted earlier in this thread by a couple. I think starting with this post... https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...3-da116a6-3-23-2019.12005/page-15#post-222920


----------



## Mike

justaute said:


> Interesting. I don't think I experienced it prior to 8.3.


Agreed, but I've had a few updates since 8.3


----------

